# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [Farming Utility] Loot Alert

## Evozer

*What it does*
Plays a sound everytime a new legendary (or other items depending on settings) is dropped. Here is an image that shows the approximate range: https://i.imgur.com/vRjli.jpg. Left side is where I dropped the item and right side is where I heard the sound. 

*How it works*
Uses memory reading to detect items. Sound files and exe must be in the same folder.

*Why I made this*
I play a barb with the Sprint/WW build, and mobs usually die offscreen. This makes sure I do not miss any legendaries or set items that drops.

Make sure you scan (or compile from source) before using. Someone else accessed my account here twice (with a few weeks inbetween), my PC is clean, and redirected to an infected version. Obivously this will be edited away if that happens, but still.

Current version LootAlert 1.0.8a.rar
Current source files: source 1.0.8a.rar

Made in C#, you will most likely need .NET 4.0 framework atleast.

Please let me know if there are any bugs through PM or post in this thread.

*v 1.0.8a*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.8a
- Offsets and memory addresses are now located in a text file called offsets.txt. This means that the program wont have to be recompiled when a new patch arrives, and users can potentially update it themselves. 
- Removed unused attributes and sno groups.
```

*v 1.0.8*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.8
```

*v 1.0.7a*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.7a
```

*v 1.0.7*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.7
- Demonic Essence filter added by default.
```

*v 1.0.6a*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.6a
```

*v 1.0.6*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.6
```

*v 1.0.5a*


```
- Fixed a bug with multiboxing and co-op play

- Fixed a bug related to retrieving LevelArea causing the list of ignored objects to reset, playing a sound over and over for the same object.

- Filter for Keywardens are now included by default

- Filter for Fleeting Shrine is now included by default (because I love them)
```

*v 1.0.5*


```
- Now works with Diablo III version 1.0.5

- Fixed some bugs
```

*v 1.0.4*


```
- Finding items and other objects is now based on filters, which can be edited, added and removed however you like. 
Example: https://i.imgur.com/cA7XZ.png.

- There are two types of filters available right now, name and items. Name filters simply check the names of ingame objects match the specified string. Item filters have several settings to specifiy what items you want to find. Filters can be edited by selecting them and pressing "Edit".
(Note that the name filter does not use the screen name right now, so if you want a new one either find the name of the actor in memory or ask me to find it).

- Settings are now saved in the same folder as the executable file.

- The default settings file has filters to make it identical to the previous version.

- Pressing "Start" while two or more diablo 3 processes are running will now allow you to select the one you want to attach to.

- Fixed a bug that made the program stop working sometimes in co-op.

- "Test sound" now plays the sound of the currently selected filter.
```

*v 1.0.3*


```
- Jewelry and class specific items now have separate item level settings

- Added option for alerting when treasure goblins are found. sound_Goblin.wav will override the default sound.

- Added the missing settings files in the source, alot of the code is also rewritten.
```

----------


## alphanobody

Sounds pretty awesome. been needing something like this. 
What are the odds of getting banned for mem reading?

any reports of people getting banned for memread only scripts

----------


## Kash6

This sounds amazing, i just dont know if i want to flirt with memory reading, even though its being done in a harmless fashion, knowing blizz they will be dickheads about it. Definitely need to see if they will ban for it before using

----------


## alphanobody

Works as intended, This ****ing rules. Im scared to use it though. like kash said its harmless but blizz would be dicks, Any reports on memread only apps getting people banned?

Thanks for this

----------


## R3peat

is there a chance to get the source of this`?

----------


## tomatom

seems great soft, but wont use it,too scared  :Frown:

----------


## holyshadow

By my knowledge, no injection = no detection. Would be sweety having the source of this, firstly :P

Thanks for the post anyway mate

----------


## Evozer

> Works as intended, This ****ing rules. Im scared to use it though. like kash said its harmless but blizz would be dicks, Any reports on memread only apps getting people banned?
> 
> Thanks for this


I am fairly sure that warden cannot realistically detect memory reading and ban for it and I have never heard of anyone getting banned for it. I'm gonna keep using it myself anyway, really helps while farming.

----------


## Kash6

^ im convinced then sir, thank you

----------


## sed-

here are a few sound files i made for this because this is an amazing program but i hated the bing sound ;p, just place ether one of these custom sound clips into the lootalert folder and replace the old sound.wav

(updated)

Loot detected
Loot Detected.rar

Item was dropped
Item dropped.rar

Item drop detected <== this one is my fav
item drop detected.rar

My new sound wavs, they are all set up just put them all in the lootalert folder

Legendary item detected
http://www.mediafire.com/?i5uu51av4wsp4kq

Crafting item detected
http://www.mediafire.com/?z036b1mb8zl4lz9

Rare item detected
http://www.mediafire.com/?ogzbkr9353eixfa

let me no witch one is your guys's fav,

----------


## gasfeller

best thing ever.  :Smile: 
blizzard should hire you.

i noticed a bug... if you pause (and/or alt+tab?) the game once it's not working anymore untill you press start/stop. edit: it's not the pausing or alt-tabbing, it just does not work everytime... or it stops working at some point, haven't figured it out yet. made 10 elites and for 3 of them nothing happend.

EDIT2: now it is not working anymore at all. tryed restarting it, start/stoping it but not a single soundplay after at least 20 rares. i assume it does not require the english client? i'm running the german client and it worked at first in like 70% of the cases, now i can't get it to work at all. 

it would be great if you could make a seperat sound for rares/legendarys. like soundRARE.wav soundLEGENDARY.wav?  :Smile: 
would be great if we could use seperate sounds (text-to-speech/windows "ding" sounds for rares and for legendarys even a whole song ^^)
anyway, the program is great as it is and it kind of owns blizzards blue posts to "make legendarys more visible" <- here you go blizzard.

thank you very much!

EDIT: i'm currently using MOS The Annual 2011 CD3 Ɩ58Ɩ Drumsound & Bassline Smith - R U Ready.flac (extracted OFC), it is just hilarious. i'm LOVING it. legendary drops -> party on! XD

----------


## sed-

> best thing ever. 
> blizzard should hire you.
> 
> i noticed a bug... if you pause (and/or alt+tab?) the game once it's not working anymore untill you press start/stop. edit: it's not the pausing or alt-tabbing, it just does not work everytime... or it stops working at some point, haven't figured it out yet. made 10 elites and for 3 of them nothing happend.
> 
> EDIT2: now it is not working anymore at all. tryed restarting it, start/stoping it but not a single soundplay after at least 20 rares. i assume it does not require the english client? i'm running the german client and it worked at first in like 70% of the cases, now i can't get it to work at all. 
> 
> it would be great if you could make a seperat sound for rares/legendarys. like soundRARE.wav soundLEGENDARY.wav? 
> would be great if we could use seperate sounds (text-to-speech/windows "ding" sounds for rares and for legendarys even a whole song ^^)
> ...


for sound waves i posted some in the post above? as for diff sounds for rare//legand if he can add that function in there i can make the .wav for it but for now check out the sounds i posted.



> here are a few sound files i made for this because this is an amazing program but i hated the bing sound ;p, just place ether one of these custom sound clips into the lootalert folder and replace the old sound.wav
> 
> Loot detected
> Loot Detected.rar
> 
> Item was dropped
> Item dropped.rar
> 
> Item drop detected <== this one is my fav
> ...



make sure you check rare and it will only go off on ilvl63 rares or legands.

----------


## gasfeller

> [...] it will only go off on ilvl63 rares [...]


that makes sense! if was wondering why it only works in like 10-20% of the cases. i thought it would play on any rare item. so it is actually working reliable.




> but for now check out the sounds i posted


i already made my own, but thanks.
text-to-speech is great. also made sound effects and as posted before will use "MOS The Annual 2011 CD3 Ɩ58Ɩ Drumsound & Bassline Smith - R U Ready.flac" (extracted to wav ofc  :Smile:  ) when i'm done testing with rares. so i personally have no need for additional sounds.
thanks for the enlightning answer, it really helped me.

----------


## holyshadow

I'm going awesome with Roadrunner's 'meep meep'. Got already a Tal Rasha set helm  :Big Grin: 

http://www.cerbslair.com/ltcc/meepmeep.wav

*MEEP MEEP!*

----------


## Raisalol

a sound for rings and amulets would be nice too  :Wink:

----------


## sn1kzze

this is an amazing tool, link your paypal i wanna thank you in moneyz for this genius idea.

Tho i hate little ******s that READ HERE and go and spread this on the official blizz forums, what retards Loot Alert - is it safe to use - Forums - Diablo III

----------


## tomatom

in case you guys dont know, blizz plan to do some kind of legendary drop notification in 1.0.5

----------


## Evozer

Updated with some new stuff.

----------


## gasfeller

the new features are really awesome, thank you again!
and thank you for bringing a lot of fun back to diablo 3. i'm serious, this really brought a lot of fun back to the game for me.




> in case you guys dont know, blizz plan to do some kind of legendary drop notification in 1.0.5


and this will be superior, for sure. if blizzard gives me the option to use my own soundfiles then it would be ok i guess, but that will not happen, ever.
it's just so hilarious with these sound files, loving it, and it's REALLY helpful especially as a WW barb.

----------


## AndrielMarie

Awesome, tnx! I got Bart Simpson voice for legendary, Homer for ilv63 rare, maggie for crafting

----------


## jho369

Thanks for this.

There's a bug where sometimes I get an error message popping

Edit: Error Message

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at LootAlert.LegendaryFinder.FindLegendary()
at LootAlert.Form1.timer_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
LootAlert
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/JHO/Documents/Diablo%20III/LootAlert/LootAlert.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## sed-

My new sound wavs, they are all set up just put them all in the lootalert folder

Legendary item detected
legand item.rar

Crafting item detected
crafting.rar

Rare item detected
Rare item.rar

----------


## ReadyToKill

I can't seem to get this to work, i have the files in the same folder as the lootalert.exe and when i try to test the sound i am getting this popup error.


See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.InvalidOperationException: The wave header is corrupt.
at System.Media.SoundPlayer.ValidateSoundFile(String fileName)
at System.Media.SoundPlayer.LoadAndPlay(Int32 flags)
at System.Media.SoundPlayer.Play()
at LootAlert.Sounds.PlaySound(Sound sound)
at LootAlert.Form1.btnTestSound_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
LootAlert
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Anyone/Downloads/Diablo%203/LootAlert/LootAlert/LootAlert.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## Evozer

Are you using the sound I put in the rar file or one you picked yourself? If you picked it yourself it's pretty obvious that something's wrong with the soundfile. Make sure the name is "sound.wav" or any of the other valid names, won't work otherwise.

----------


## Tygrysek2525

Does it work with jeweler plans???

----------


## Evozer

> Does it work with jeweler plans???


Yes, they are a part of the crafting plan option.

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> Yes, they are a part of the crafting plan option.


Thats great
I'm worried I wont notice one  :Smile: 
They should have different colour

----------


## ReadyToKill

ahh i got it working, it was the wav file i was using that was causing the error. Thx for the quick response!

----------


## Raisalol

every once in a while i get a microsoft net frameworks error. like maybe every 1,5 hours

----------


## sed-

idk why this just stopped working, unid ilvl63 and plans isnt setting it off anymore. i closed out of it re opened it but it stopped alerting for them =(. worked for the first maybe 20mins than nothing

----------


## sunblood

I love this!
Could we have a setting for Magic items too? I like picking up 61+ magics to salvage and make a little money from the essences.

----------


## ReadyToKill

I am also getting a random error after i have it running for a while.

----------


## Evozer

If you are getting unhandled exceptions, please press 'details' in the error window and pm me the contents.

----------


## SyphonAU

You should obfuscate your code, .NET is pretty much like a zip file with all your .CS inside..

Anyone can use .NET Reflector + Reflector.FileDisassembler to get your source.

Just letting you know.

----------


## ReadyToKill

Here is the error i just got.


See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at LootAlert.LegendaryFinder.FindLegendary()
at LootAlert.Form1.timer_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
LootAlert
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Anyone/Downloads/Diablo%203/LootAlert/LootAlert/LootAlert.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## Evozer

Updated the download link with some changes, let me know if anything happens again.

----------


## bait

Wow this is cool thanks for you're time. When I get home +5 rep for you sir  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sed-

^^ man i love it when this thing goes off and says "Legendary item detected"

----------


## nergoza

anyway making it work without reading from memory?

----------


## Evozer

> anyway making it work without reading from memory?


Not if you want to find items outside screen range.

----------


## ReadyToKill

Everything looks good so far Evozer, ran it for like 7 hours straight and did not get any popup errors.

----------


## zarawut

Is this bannable?

----------


## Hizim

lol
Not banning this?
I'll do a test

----------


## AlexAnikin

> *Why I made this*
> Made in C#, you will most likely need .NET 4.0 framework atleast.


Hi, I have question whiсh could very popular.
I'm playing Diablo 3 on iMac. Are you able to make the same app for MacOS X 10.8.x ?

----------


## sed-

> Is this bannable?


its highly unlikely but everything is a chance,

----------


## freeloo

You claimed in your OP that this only _reads_ from memory. Then why do you have these functions defined?




> public void WriteInt(int addr, int value, bool addToBase = false)
> {
> if (addToBase)
> addr += (int) this.baseAddress;
> this.WriteMem(addr, 4, BitConverter.GetBytes(value));
> }
> 
> public void WriteUInt(int addr, uint value, bool addToBase = false)
> {
> ...


I'm not C#-wiz so I couldn't track the calls to these functions but needless to say, they wouldn't be there if they weren't use. Please elaborate. As we know, writing to memory is far more unsafe and completely unnecessary for something like this. What's up?

----------


## Evozer

Because I took the memory class from another project I am using them in, they are not called anywhere.

----------


## Mudkip

Thanks alot for dis nice tool!

I think some rar class Items (lvl62) aren't working (Dread Cloak/Star Crown/Grand Chain).

----------


## Dark_Mage-

You would be correct. It only acts on rings, amulets, quivers, mojos, and sources.


```
if ((!item.name.Contains("Ring") && !item.name.Contains("Amulet")) && ((!item.name.Contains("Quiver") && !item.name.Contains("Mojo")) && !item.name.Contains("orb_")))
```

OP should just post source.

----------


## Tui

Is there a way to point the application to the specific process running. If we play multiple characters at the same time, it only picks up on one of them. Opening multiple instances still points to the same process and the other Diablo 3 instances don't work with it.Thanks in advance very useful program.

----------


## Jeffery

> Is there a way to point the application to the specific process running. If we play multiple characters at the same time, it only picks up on one of them. Opening multiple instances still points to the same process and the other Diablo 3 instances don't work with it.Thanks in advance very useful program.


Yeah would like to know it also

----------


## hkf57

Works fine

----------


## Chainerinvisible

Hi it's a very useful tool , but people are saying that Warden can detect memory reading.... And I guess it is so . How do you think is it safe to use it ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lolcoco

why does sometimes it seem to fail? also when testing at town sometimes it does not DING unless there are rares arleady there . also at times it just becomes unresponsive, then suddenly iit will que up a couple dings then work again.

----------


## Evozer

> why does sometimes it seem to fail? also when testing at town sometimes it does not DING unless there are rares arleady there . also at times it just becomes unresponsive, then suddenly iit will que up a couple dings then work again.


I don't know because I have not been able to reproduce it even after having it run for several hours and testing with lots of different items. Any details about when the program stops working would help alot.

----------


## elpsycongroo81

Evozer, I finally created an account here just so I could thank you for this program. I've been paranoid that I've missed legendaries especially when tired. Within 30 mins of testing this app I found a Stone of Jordan and later in the evening Stone Gauntlets from a chest. I would of missed the former as orange text does not work against the colours of the Core.

I used holyshadow's meepmeep a great sound for a legendary. I used a few other .wav files online and found that they did not trigger correctly within the application. For whatever reason the app seems to be .wav sensitive so for those experiencing problems I suggest you test all your .wav files.

Would like to see:

- the code released so we can review it
- a note showing what version we're running 
- a sound played when a blue drops that is over 1K in value

----------


## lolcoco

> I don't know because I have not been able to reproduce it even after having it run for several hours and testing with lots of different items. Any details about when the program stops working would help alot.


well it always works when elites dies. i always leave my rares at base, sometimes it will ding on teleport sometimes not. i test dropped rares after elites it worked for 1 rare then it stopped.

dont know why sometimes it wouldnt ding after manual drop, doesnt make sense. thxx

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> You claimed in your OP that this only _reads_ from memory. Then why do you have these functions defined?
> 
> 
> 
> public void WriteInt(int addr, int value, bool addToBase = false)
> {
> if (addToBase)
> addr += (int) this.baseAddress;
> this.WriteMem(addr, 4, BitConverter.GetBytes(value));
> ...


Because I took the memory class from another project I am using them in, they are not called anywhere.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

So Why they're in code??
Is it writing anything in memory ??

----------


## zarawut

Someone clear up the safeness of this and wether it is writing to memory or not please  :Smile:

----------


## gandak

amazing program, imo as long as its not writing to memory which it doesnt seam to be, it should be safe to use but i could be wrong.

one thing i have noticed that it didnt alert to so far is the following class specific gear:
62 Grand Chain - Mighty Belt (barb only)
62 Dread Cloak - Cloak (dh only)
62 Deva - voodoo mask helm (WD only)
62 Elder Hat - Helm (Wiz only)
62 Star Crown - Spirit stone helm (monk only)

will do more testing later on.

edit - seams like some class specific loot is not being triggered, if i set rare level to 62 it picks them up but not if rare level is 63 and class specific is set to 62. Hope this helps a bit

edit - ok updated with the unidentified item name and description of what the item is that isnt being detected. seams as if all offhands are detected just that armor isnt. thanks again

----------


## gnetcham

Love the program must say its really needed, But one question for you any idea if us mutiboxers can get this to read 4 windows , Ive tried makin copys of file program and running with other windows luanched will only work on first window made atm =P, would be crazy if it worked , Thanks again for this program

Ps can get 2 copys to lock on to first 2 games opened but after that wont any new loottools opened will latch onto 2nd one, 2s better then none =P

----------


## brobarian

Anyone experience bad lag when using this? Is my PC too weak?

----------


## gnetcham

> Anyone experience bad lag when using this? Is my PC too weak?


Iam quad boxing with 2 loot tools running and havent seen any more lag then I already had, time for a upgrade bro =P

----------


## kwayczar

the alarm is goin off on a blue item called: rakanishu's blade from the quest called shrine of rakanishu

----------


## Evozer

> the alarm is goin off on a blue item called: rakanishu's blade from the quest called shrine of rakanishu


Then it is most likely similar to legendaries in memory, not anything I'm going to add an exception for.

----------


## Evozer

Updated the program.





> Love the program must say its really needed, But one question for you any idea if us mutiboxers can get this to read 4 windows , Ive tried makin copys of file program and running with other windows luanched will only work on first window made atm =P, would be crazy if it worked , Thanks again for this program
> 
> Ps can get 2 copys to lock on to first 2 games opened but after that wont any new loottools opened will latch onto 2nd one, 2s better then none =P


I have added the ability to target a process ID, but I have not been able to test with 2 or more clients running at the same time since I only have one account, please let me know if it works.

----------


## tuiv

Just wanted to say thanks again, going to test it out.

----------


## tuiv

Wanted to confirm this does work now on multiple instances of D3. Thank you so much.

----------


## cameltaste

how save is this?

may can i start it in virtualbox to hide it against warden?

also for bots.. does warden scan running system files and cannot check the running tasks of a virtual machine?

----------


## gnetcham

I have added the ability to target a process ID, but I have not been able to test with 2 or more clients running at the same time since I only have one account, please let me know if it works. 

Just tried it out works great with 4 copys of diablo runing, If you want to target the Processes IDS for muti copys, Go to Task Manager and click on view and Select, Select Columns, Check box
PID(Process Identifier) for Targeting 1 Diablo over another.

Thanks again If you got a Paypal link ill be more then happy to toss something your way. Great job on this

----------


## h4ppy123

First of all , great work. I wonder if you could make somehting like this happen. (for ee is a goblin or splendet treasure chest in some area near me, i dont know whats the maxiumum radius and make a sound like "goblin detected or treasure detected.)
also how unsafe is this??

----------


## iamxeph

> First of all , great work. I wonder if you could make somehting like this happen. (for ee is a goblin or splendet treasure chest in some area near me, i dont know whats the maxiumum radius and make a sound like "goblin detected or treasure detected.)
> also how unsafe is this??


IMO, if the program has the features you mentioned, Blizzard would rly want to ban this.

I hope the programs' features remain like this.

----------


## gandak

> IMO, if the program has the features you mentioned, Blizzard would rly want to ban this.
> 
> I hope the programs' features remain like this.


Couldnt agree more, it needs to stay the way it is. And tanks for fixing the class specific loot seams to work flawlessly now. Thanks again great job.

----------


## mightyguy

Hi.Thanks for great program.I have two suggestions.
How about split "jewelry" and "class specific"?I only pick up 62 level class specifics,but 61-62 jewelrys.
So,It bothers me when 61 wiz hat alert me lol.
Second,how about make an option for level of legendary items.63 legendary item is special,but 61 or less are something like a garbage.
I want to change my sound for 63 legendary and less levels legendary.
thanks.

----------


## zarawut

Sooo, safe or not?

----------


## z33p

So i made a ticket to a gm and this is what i wrote

"Hey there *******, I’m Game Master Sadoryann and I heard you are having some difficulties in regards with your addon questions.

Sounds like a nice idea, what I would like you to check is he Forums and see if there is any details that you need to meet in order to use it.
A rule of thumb on this that if it doesn't overwrites the original code files then its considered a harmless program in general . :Smile:  so safe to use.

I also apologise for the delays in response time, and thank you for your patience and understanding while we work to reduce it. 

Have a nice day.

Regards, 
Game Master Sadoryann
English Game Master Team
Blizzard Europe"

----------


## z33p

So u that have tried it do u overwrite any code?

----------


## Dark_Mage-

That doesn't sound legit at all, lol, and if it is, that's a terrible GM.

The terminology in the ToS/EULA leaves quite a depth of vagueness as to govern exactly what constitutes a "third-party program" open-ended and at the discretion of Blizzard. However, I can't recall any simple utility like this that has been banned for in the past. It does not write to the Diablo III allocated memory space, and it does not modify any binaries/files used by Diablo III. As this is more of a utility than a hack, I will pretty much guarantee that Blizzard won't even bother scanning for this as-is and would have zero desire to do so. That said, if Evozer decides to further the project as we were chatting about by adding overlays and such, you get more into a gray area. That can pretty much be considered a maphack - external or not - and might get the attention of Blizzard. He already stated he would make that a separate project, though, and that would be a good idea.

In the spirit of keeping this a "utility" more than a hack, I think adding macros to party chat when elite, gob, shrine, Fallen Maniac, etc. is near (not by hijacking D3's own functions) would be a good ending point, and then progress it to the next level. I think that pretty much covers needed farm running utility barring actual gameplay automations.

Props for providing something constructive to the community.

----------


## Filmfilm

Thanks, I have good use for this!

----------


## sed-

Sound pack i made for this, added new magic item sound, just put these in the lootfilters folder and your good 2 go.

-Legendary item detected
-Crafting item detected
-Rare item detected
-Magic item detected

lootalert sounds.rar

----------


## gnetcham

Found a bug atleast for muti boxing, I can get 4 tools running if I start up all new diablo3s, will work fine for about 30 min then it seems they lose tracking of IDs, and only the main toon iam using will recive drop alerts anymore, I can reset it out of game but you have to hit start before u join a game or it wont work for me atleast.

Other then that its great for single player atleast, I tried out the new patch you sent me to test it didnt even detect anything, might be something with innerspace"mutibox program" but it just works fine for a bit then does it again.

Runs for about 10 min fine with 4 up then stops working on 3

----------


## h4ppy123

> Sound pack i made for this, added new magic item sound, just put these in the lootfilters folder and your good 2 go.
> 
> -Legendary item detected
> -Crafting item detected
> -Rare item detected
> -Magic item detected
> 
> lootalert sounds.rar


hey thx . what is that magic sound for? for magic item in general or for magics with more than 1k dps??

----------


## yanchen

I am multi boxing and using the process finder and it does not work, every time it says process not found but if i open diablo 3 manually it works? any help

----------


## gnetcham

it works fine for 5-10 min muti boxing, if your having trouble loading it u need to start it before u enter a game, load d3 then load tool and find ID then start it , should work for a bit =P

----------


## yanchen

i load it before i even log in and still says process not find

maybe my multibox seetings are bad?

----------


## yanchen

It only works if I open diablo 3 on my own, If i use any of the isboxer programs to open any number of diablo 3 including one it does not work, any ideas?

----------


## gnetcham

> It only works if I open diablo 3 on my own, If i use any of the isboxer programs to open any number of diablo 3 including one it does not work, any ideas?


When you load it with isboxer it wont work at all ? I use isboxer runs fine for a bit but its still buggy with mutiboxing

Try loading 1 slot from isboxer and see if tool will load for u or not

----------


## yanchen

> When you load it with isboxer it wont work at all ? I use isboxer runs fine for a bit but its still buggy with mutiboxing
> 
> Try loading 1 slot from isboxer and see if tool will load for u or not


yes ive tried by loading only 1, do you do quick setup wizard for making the slots? because It doesn't work with even just 1 client open with isboxer, which I have no clue why.

----------


## gnetcham

> yes ive tried by loading only 1, do you do quick setup wizard for making the slots? because It doesn't work with even just 1 client open with isboxer, which I have no clue why.


Yea i used quick start wiz for diablo3 profile with isboxer, thats really strange that it wont even work at all for u

----------


## yanchen

yeah weird what were your settings for isboxer if you dont mind sharing?

----------


## DiCTor

Thanks for really useful tool  :Wink: 
How can i get rare item - rare sound, legendary item - legendary sound, etc?

----------


## h4ppy123

i assume u read the first 5 posts...

----------


## DiCTor

ohh sorry, i haven't noticed..

upd. with multisound program is fkn awesome!

----------


## crymework

Hi I love this tool. Would there be anyway to make it do a popup or something other then sounds because streaming and stuff it gets annoying and overbearing. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Chojin

Can't get it to work with multiboxing using Isboxer. keeps telling me "Could not find diablo process". Seems that application level virtualization from innerspace fools loot alert.

----------


## r3v3ng3r

can you put 2 different sounds for legendary and rare ? and thx for this awseome utility

----------


## JD408

I downloaded this last night.
Version when opened said 1.0.2, and it has the process ID feature in it.

Today (9-15-12) I downloaded again after reading something, and the version I have now doesnt have this in it.
Also the version number is gone from the title bar.
It does have more sound files in it though.

Trying toi figure out whats most up to date. Hope the Process ID feature wasnt removed. Very useful if you run more than one instance of D3.

----------


## tomatom

Amulets ilvl61 does not alert ?? anyone with this problem ? everything else works ok

----------


## Evozer

> I downloaded this last night.
> Version when opened said 1.0.2, and it has the process ID feature in it.
> 
> Today (9-15-12) I downloaded again after reading something, and the version I have now doesnt have this in it.
> Also the version number is gone from the title bar.
> It does have more sound files in it though.
> 
> Trying toi figure out whats most up to date. Hope the Process ID feature wasnt removed. Very useful if you run more than one instance of D3.


You downloaded an old version from somewhere else, link here is the same since 13/09.




> can you put 2 different sounds for legendary and rare ? and thx for this awseome utility


Already possible, sound_Rare.wav will play for rares and sound_Legendary.wav will play for legendaries, if you had fully read the first post you would have known.




> Amulets ilvl61 does not alert ?? anyone with this problem ? everything else works ok


It does for me, you are changing the minimum item level to 61 right?

----------


## JD408

> You downloaded an old version from somewhere else, link here is the same since 13/09.


thanks for letting me know. Is it still possible to set it to a specific process or was that removed?

----------


## Evozer

> thanks for letting me know. Is it still possible to set it to a specific process or was that removed?


It is still possible, but there seems to be some problems with multiboxing software.

----------


## xisrox

is it possible to get some sort of popup instead of sound effects?
i don't play with sounds =[

----------


## sed-

> hey thx . what is that magic sound for? for magic item in general or for magics with more than 1k dps??


it goes off if you enable it and what ilvl you set it to.




> can you put 2 different sounds for legendary and rare ? and thx for this awseome utility





> Sound pack i made for this, added new magic item sound, just put these in the lootalert folder and your good 2 go.
> 
> -Legendary item detected
> -Crafting item detected
> -Rare item detected
> -Magic item detected
> 
> lootalert sounds.rar





> can you put 2 different sounds for legendary and rare ? and thx for this awseome utility


if you want you can use the sounds i posted up, you dont need diablo 3 sound enabled for it to work,

----------


## tomlindab

HEy... how do i make this work??? do u need to be a pro at writing codes?? please help..  :Big Grin:

----------


## JD408

> It is still possible, but there seems to be some problems with multiboxing software.


sorry, am I missing something? The box that was there at one time is gone now.
where do you enter the process ID now?

----------


## xcrossover25x

Picked up 3 things so far that I would have never seen it if weren't for this program.

this is ****ing amazing, you deserve all the rep in the world.

----------


## allenlmf

Great app, just a friendly suggestion:

Put in an option that gives you choices for sound output device. I'm sure some people have headphones on(skype) with music playing on the speakers.

with the current setting, the item sound will go to speaker in the above set up (hard to catch), if we could get an option to choose which device to output this sound, that'd be awesome.

Thanks

----------


## volack

couldnt you just set your windows Default sound device to the one you want for this app... and change everything else to the desired device?

----------


## tomatom

Just killed an elite mob, 1 rare and 1 legendary droped, alerted only for rare item. Legendary was lvl62 and ofc in options checked for notification  :Frown: 
probably soft cant play 2 different sound files at the same time and rare one just wins  :Smile:

----------


## gandak

> Just killed an elite mob, 1 rare and 1 legendary droped, alerted only for rare item. Legendary was lvl62 and ofc in options checked for notification 
> probably soft cant play 2 different sound files at the same time and rare one just wins


Well from what I've noticed is it plays the sound the moment it sees the item which I think is perfectly fine and alerts you to look anyways, now if the legendary droped first then your rare it played the legendary sound for a brief moment then switched to the rare sound so if you listen closely you would know there was 2 items your looking for. 

But the sheer fact of playing along and hearing legendary item detected is pricedless. It really makes me enjoy playing more now just to hear that lol

----------


## allenlmf

> couldnt you just set your windows Default sound device to the one you want for this app... and change everything else to the desired device?


It would work if all my other programs have that option, some don't. Great suggestion though.

----------


## CHandest

Does this work in windowed mode?

----------


## ReadyToKill

Yes it works in that mode

----------


## Hendry

virustotal.com
Trojan was found in the file LootAlert.rar
TrendMicro-HouseCall TROJ_GEN.F47V0915 20120916

----------


## Dark_Mage-

^ I'm not getting that.

----------


## yanchen

trojan detected you have to scam the zip, its fishy so i deleted everything
I 2nd hendry

----------


## hansch

it reads memory. Probably a false positive or over sensitivity of the scan. My NOD32 scan returns fine.

----------


## sed-

> virustotal.com
> Trojan was found in the file LootAlert.rar
> TrendMicro-HouseCall TROJ_GEN.F47V0915 20120916


am not getting that ether,





> Well from what I've noticed is it plays the sound the moment it sees the item which I think is perfectly fine and alerts you to look anyways, now if the legendary droped first then your rare it played the legendary sound for a brief moment then switched to the rare sound so if you listen closely you would know there was 2 items your looking for. 
> 
> But the sheer fact of playing along and hearing legendary item detected is pricedless. It really makes me enjoy playing more now just to hear that lol


yea i love hearing the girl say that to ^^, first time i heard her say that i got so happy because it dropped off screen,

----------


## Tux10

Is there any chance you could make or convert it to a Mac / OSX version of this? I installed bootcamp just to run it but its just not very smooth running diablo through bootcamp.

----------


## Evozer

There will not be a mac version, atleast not made by me.

----------


## ReadyToKill

hey, does set items fall under the legendary sound?

----------


## kapuchino

> hey, does set items fall under the legendary sound?


Yes they do.

----------


## Timeislow

I found a problem here ^_^
im using IS multi
and when im in one game with 4 characters only 1 Loot Alert is working. If im creating solo game for each acc everything working.
I made 4x Folders Loot Alerts and named them. Every Folder have Different Legendary.wav (Legendary One , Two , Three , Four) So i know on which character Leg dropped. But it seems that when all characters are in same game. Working only Legendary One.

----------


## crypto8200

3 days and going works great +rep son!!
.

----------


## derDT

People should get bannd for NOT using this. Excellent work!

----------


## BlooDSki

This is amazing +rep, lets me be lazy as **** and not check ilvls  :Big Grin: 

Is it possible to make one sound for legendarys and other sound for rares/recipes?

EDIT: found it in the other posts thanks again for awesome ass program  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

> This is amazing +rep, lets me be lazy as **** and not check ilvls 
> 
> Is it possible to make one sound for legendarys and other sound for rares/recipes?
> 
> EDIT: found it in the other posts thanks again for awesome ass program


lootalert sounds.rar

----------


## Evozer

Added source to OP due to alot of requests for it.

----------


## loafer

Signed up just to say thank you to OP for a great program.  :Smile:

----------


## digitaldevil

Great utility but I'm getting errors when changing the sound file. Does it have a limit on how long the tune is?

----------


## erickmiyazaki

Nice tool thanks!

I don't know if someone already said, but in A2 Dahlgur Oasis, in that place where you have an event to destroy some towers it keeps beeping without a legendary being dropped (in the bottom exit, between the 2 torches and other places near that area).
I'm just using it to play on Legendaries and Crafting Plans.

----------


## gandak

> Nice tool thanks!
> 
> I don't know if someone already said, but in A2 Dahlgur Oasis, in that place where you have an event to destroy some towers it keeps beeping without a legendary being dropped (in the bottom exit, between the 2 torches and other places near that area).
> I'm just using it to play on Legendaries and Crafting Plans.


This is known and and was mentioned on the first few pages.. its due to rashuks blade or how ever its spelt, its more unless a legendary item with a blue name for it is used for an achievement, just ignore the occurance when you do the event...its pointless to put something in the program to block just that one item from tripping when it could potentialy break other items that mean something.

----------


## Dark_Mage-

Items like Rak's Blade, although blue, are still Legendary quality.

----------


## JohnnyRingo

Great tool but I have an issue. It works great if I only use the default .wav file. If I try to use any of the others that have been posted in the thread, none will work. They wont even play when I hit the "test" button. No error message, just no sound. Do I need to change some setting(s) or...? I am unzipping all those additional wav files into the same directory as the .exe. is that the right way to do it?

----------


## sed-

> Great tool but I have an issue. It works great if I only use the default .wav file. If I try to use any of the others that have been posted in the thread, none will work. They wont even play when I hit the "test" button. No error message, just no sound. Do I need to change some setting(s) or...? I am unzipping all those additional wav files into the same directory as the .exe. is that the right way to do it?


yep, ill try out the new version, last time i tryed it was 4 and everything was working.

edit: i tryed the newest version with the sounds and it worked, this is the newest version with sounds included let me no if this worked
http://www.mediafire.com/?b9uirbdghb3dmy2

----------


## JohnnyRingo

> yep, ill try out the new version, last time i tryed it was 4 and everything was working.
> 
> edit: i tryed the newest version with the sounds and it worked, this is the newest version with sounds included let me no if this worked
> LootAlert_5.rar


Thanks. It must be something on my end as there is still no sound. Interesting.
Edit: Using Win7 64 bit if that matters.

----------


## figgins42

Thank you for this, it is amazing (and coincidentally exactly what I was looking/hoping for). Thank you especially for releasing the source.

I've modified it some and want to share, but don't know the proper channels for this community/forum:

* Added optional sound output / better wrapping around Sound loading so missing sounds won't throw
* Added secondary window with aggregate output about items found. (it is the beginning of a whole stats-tracking thing I've wanted to do, but didn't gave a "way" to get item data [even the rudimentary data tracked in the Item class...] from the game short of manual data entry. Anyway, I play windowed most of the time and sound off so wanted a visual to show me what is dropping. It's just a standard logfile looking thing syntax highlighted for legendary/rare/blue discoveries.

I've found some issues with the D3.cs class and hit some weird weirdness, but the code itself is entirely undocumented and I admittedly am not a C# coder whatsoever ... would love to give my feedback somewhere I knew it wasn't possibly a waste of time. 

Would love to share my/more code, let me know if it is something worthwhile. Really I'd like to see a (c) at the top of the code and a BSD/MIT style license and create a beastly cool plugable interface but have enough projects to keep me busy for a while. twitter.com/phiggins I'm an open-source advocate/developer and again am thankful you released your code. 

Regards

----------


## JohnnyRingo

Does it matter what my default player for .wav files is?

*Update - I re installed .net 4.0 and am using WinAmp as my default .wav player. LootAlert still will not play (Test Sound) any of the files.

----------


## sed-

> Does it matter what my default player for .wav files is?
> 
> *Update - I re installed .net 4.0 and am using WinAmp as my default .wav player. LootAlert still will not play (Test Sound) any of the files.


make sure your running it in admin, also for lulz you could make it run in xp sp 3 (am pretty sure its sp2 or 3)




> Thank you for this, it is amazing (and coincidentally exactly what I was looking/hoping for). Thank you especially for releasing the source.
> 
> I've modified it some and want to share, but don't know the proper channels for this community/forum:
> 
> * Added optional sound output / better wrapping around Sound loading so missing sounds won't throw
> * Added secondary window with aggregate output about items found. (it is the beginning of a whole stats-tracking thing I've wanted to do, but didn't gave a "way" to get item data [even the rudimentary data tracked in the Item class...] from the game short of manual data entry. Anyway, I play windowed most of the time and sound off so wanted a visual to show me what is dropping. It's just a standard logfile looking thing syntax highlighted for legendary/rare/blue discoveries.
> 
> I've found some issues with the D3.cs class and hit some weird weirdness, but the code itself is entirely undocumented and I admittedly am not a C# coder whatsoever ... would love to give my feedback somewhere I knew it wasn't possibly a waste of time. 
> 
> ...


you can toss it here just note the original author, if you could comment but its not needed, just make sure you throw a list of changes//fixes you made to it so people know. i wana test it ;p

also it would be nice if you make 2 folders, 1unpacked 1packed ;p,

----------


## cheeze123456

Is there any way to increase the volume of the alert? I listen to music while farming so it's kinda hard to hear it sometimes.

----------


## sed-

> Is there any way to increase the volume of the alert? I listen to music while farming so it's kinda hard to hear it sometimes.


well for windows 7 with some really cleaver programming it can be made to lower your sound to 35% play sound and put it back ;p,

----------


## JohnnyRingo

> make sure your running it in admin, also for lulz you could make it run in xp sp 3 (am pretty sure its sp2 or 3)


Tried that. No dice. This truly baffles me because the zip in your OP, the one with just the .exe and sound.wav works well except that I cant add renamed files. If I do, they wont play.This new version wont work at all, at least not sound wise.

Edit: Ok, figured out the deal with my original issue. Seems with replacing the original sound.wav. I didn't match the sampling rate. Once I adjusted that to 44100 khz it played fine.

----------


## sed-

try this, if this doesnt work than am out of ideas why it would bug out on you lol
LootAlert 2.rar

----------


## JohnnyRingo

> try this, if this doesnt work than am out of ideas why it would bug out on you lol
> LootAlert 2.rar



I dont know brother, guess the 1's and 0's gods just aren't happy with me tonight... no dice on that version either. I'll keep messin' with it thought. Thanks for all your help.

----------


## sed-

> I dont know brother, guess the 1's and 0's gods just aren't happy with me tonight... no dice on that version either. I'll keep messin' with it thought. Thanks for all your help.


np, i just wish i know why its doing that. hopefully someone will have diff ideas and it will work ;p,

----------


## nergoza

Since this program reads from the memory, there is a ban risks here?
thanks

----------


## h0v3r

someone filed a ticket to blizz asking if this is bannable. Their response is no as long as it's read-only.

----------


## Fu3g0

> someone filed a ticket to blizz asking if this is bannable. Their response is no as long as it's read-only.


you read this anywhere?source?

----------


## sed-

> you read this anywhere?source?


look threw the 10 pages and you will see

----------


## laddidaddi

As I can understand it will notify me on a crafting plan if I set it accordingly. Will it work on a gem plan as well?

----------


## sed-

> As I can understand it will notify me on a crafting plan if I set it accordingly. Will it work on a gem plan as well?


yes
/filler

----------


## renahartley02

Is there a way to adjust the volume to make it louder?

----------


## elpsycongroo81

To increase the volume of the output I amplified the .wav files using the following open source program:

*Audacity*
Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

*Steps*
File > Open > select the .wav > Ctrl-A to select all on track > Effect > Amplify > set Amplification (dB) to the desired level > OK > File > Export

You'll want to test the appropriate level for your environment.

In addition if you use alternate .wav files make sure they are PCM .wav files otherwise the app will not play anything.

Cheers again to Evozer for the app. Also to holyshadow for the awesome 'meepmeep' that I use for my legendary detection and sed- for the voice wavs.

----------


## volack

> Is there a way to adjust the volume to make it louder?


You could aways open up your volume mixer in Windows and set the volumes to each individual program.

----------


## DiCTor

What about version with jewelry separately from class specific?

----------


## sed-

am starting to take requests, this is a demo of what sounds i have done so far,
lootalert sounds.rar

I can do the girl (EN) or guy (PL) and make them say w/e you want,

----------


## DMplaya

First of all. Thank you Evozer. Great program and much thanks.

Like DiCTor i would also love to have jewelery seperated from class specific items.
Tried to do it myself. I have a programming background but never used C# before.
Downloaded microsoft visual C# express and changed the code from the source you gave but it had problems building giving me a resource error.
Not sure if its missing resource files and such as i never used this program.

Anyways thanks for your contribution

----------


## Blankanswer

I received an error stating "The archive file is incomplete" when I tried to run the LootAlert.exe. I am on a mac...is Loot Alert not compatible with macs or did I run into another issue? Thanks

----------


## DMplaya

i would think it wont work for macs as it requires microsoft .NET 4.0 framework. 
i could be wrong though

----------


## Blankanswer

I tried running it in bootcamp but now it states that it can't find the "Diablo process". Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## raiga62

there will be a version for the multibox?
thx

----------


## sed-

> there will be a version for the multibox?
> thx


it does support multiboxing its in the settings, just put in the process id and hit ok+start and boom

----------


## Evozer

Updated, source should be compilable now without modifying it

----------


## RNDnumbdggr

Thanks for taking the time to create this much needed tool OP..

Are you planning to make the filter more complex in the future, or will you leave it like this? I'd personally love to see filters that allowed us to choose specific items rather "Rare with iLevel: X".

----------


## zaeyocla

I am also getting a random error after i have it running for a while.

----------


## figgins42

I would love to see the .diff ... I guess I can manually make it. I intended to push my changes to a git repo I made from the original source drop (github.com/phiggins42 d3-lootmonitor) ... I've made a crude visual output window colored by drops and setup a simple socket server thing reporting back to some configurable IP (it just plaintext logs ilvl/type/location of all drops of all people "reporting"). 

My current version (reporting as 1.0.3d) is http://bit.ly/ViqpG2 

I'll update the github repo w/ my code changes, but I want to clean them up some -- VisualStudio (which I've never used before a few days ago) makes a mess in the source tree and I'm sure I've created another .resx not found issue while compiling. 

I would _love_ for people to run my version w/ reporting "on" (in settings -> checkbox, host/port should be default to my test machine I setup). It is just a simple echo server logging plaintext so you can change the host/port to anything you want locally if you just want to log your own. I'm collecting numbers for some crude stats to see frequency/etc, and the more the merrier. The color-coded visual output locally is a pretty cool feature for folks running sound-off/windowed, and the remote reporting allows multi-head/multi-machine folks to cat that log somewhere else easily.

update: personal thanks to one random anonymous barbarian running my version. You are a beast wrt to drop rates and the data is invaluable, thanks so much! Also: looks like you get a legendary boot this morning. Hope it roll'ed well.

update: I made a series of charts from the data collected over the last couple of days: 
https://img.skitch.com/20120923-82de...kh4nc29717.jpg 

It is crude, but I plan to clean this up too and make it realtime/neartime update live against the reported data. Haven't merged the goblin/rewrite changes from 1.0.3 back into my version yet, but plan to doso in coming days.

update: Hijacked a domain I have and threw the quick data up: http://aretheregirlsthere.com/d3loot/ (the root is just a "no." video which I thought appropriate in this context). Source coming. No realtime updates but reloading page will update to most current stats up to the second (processing is happening realtime, but no websockets/polling in page yet).

----------


## allenlmf

I've created a Goblin sound (originally a short text msg sound):

sound_Goblin.zip


it's for those who likes to play quietly..

----------


## sed-

Added new gob into the mix, here is the current list of .wavs i have made. Copy+paste these into lootalert folder and your good 2 go,

-Legendary item detected
-Crafting item detected
-Rare item detected
-Magic item detected
-Goblin detected

lootalert sounds.rar

----------


## bhsstudio

I also got the sound problem. Here is my environment. Windows 7 Pro, 64 bit. .Net Framework V4.

I can play the default sound.wav file.

Problem A: If I copy any sound file into the folder, none of them is working.

Problem B: If I rename other sound file into sound.wav, it is not working.

It seems very strange to me.

Anyway, great work!

----------


## figgins42

A) it loads the sounds into memory upon init, so you'll have to reload the app once you copy the sounds into the folder. 
b) the names are hard coded, it has to be ./Sound_Something.wav (probably case sensitive even). See a) if you are trying to add new sounds without reloading the application.

----------


## bhsstudio

The thing is, I am using Visual Studio 2010 and kind of rewrite the application. I create a button and play a specific sound file only, and it didn't work. Hah, I am going to fix it tho.

----------


## figgins42

Running it within visual studio means the sound.wav has to be in the build output path, the name is coded to be relative to the exe file and when the debugger runs it may not be able to find it. Just a guess.

----------


## kingwa5

think you share it!!!

----------


## johnycocring

has anyone EVER been banned for this?

----------


## Chojin

Anyone manage to use this with ISBoxer running 4 diablo on the same box?

----------


## tuiv

Yep, it works fine Chojin - no issues here been running it for 2 weeks now.

----------


## Chojin

It's weird, I can't get it to work, it keeps telling me that it cant find the diablo process

----------


## johnycocring

> It's weird, I can't get it to work, it keeps telling me that it cant find the diablo process


try turning on diablo? lol

----------


## AndreaTop

Run it as administrator worked for me.

----------


## jinngo

Can you get banned for this?

----------


## h0v3r

for some reasons, the new version doesn't work on coop mode. kindly check please. thanks

----------


## h0v3r

and also the goblin alert is not working as intended. upon seeing a goblin it won't alert instead it'll alert you when the goblin is dying.

----------


## iamxeph

> and also the goblin alert is not working as intended. upon seeing a goblin it won't alert instead it'll alert you when the goblin is dying.


Working well for me.

----------


## iamxeph

I believe this program crosses the line with goblin detection.

----------


## johnycocring

so is this a stupid troll thread or can anyone answer if theyve ever been banned or heard of someone been banned?

is reading d3 memory illegal????????/ cause 3rd party programs which give you an advantage are

----------


## neutrino1

> so is this a stupid troll thread or can anyone answer if theyve ever been banned or heard of someone been banned?
> 
> is reading d3 memory illegal????????/ cause 3rd party programs which give you an advantage are


No it's not a troll thread.

Memory reading is certainly something that blizzard does not like us doing. I don't think anyone can say for sure if warden can actually detect it or not either. But, I think blizzard tolerates this type of reading as long as it doesn't interfere with gameplay (that's a personal opinion).

Anyways we will see in the next ban wave if all of us reading memory get banned. this is the only thing I am using, no bots no nothing else and i have never written to memory. Let's see if warden caught me.

----------


## eta2u

> for some reasons, the new version doesn't work on coop mode. kindly check please. thanks


No, definitely is not working in co-op game. We tried hundreds times to make it work while we were duo, but was only working for one of us.
It is only working when the 2 players are close to each other, but when they depart, the sound stops for 1 of them.

----------


## sed-

am pretty sure if we stay on the line we will be fine due to the nature of this program. If this starts getting map hacks//speed hacks//ect that would be way dif story than ;p

----------


## figgins42

> No, definitely is not working in co-op game. We tried hundreds times to make it work while we were duo, but was only working for one of us.
> It is only working when the 2 players are close to each other, but when they depart, the sound stops for 1 of them.


can confirm this too. Looks like it isn't even going through the item lookup process for any items. I'm going to peek in my local version.

----------


## JD408

> No, definitely is not working in co-op game. We tried hundreds times to make it work while we were duo, but was only working for one of us.
> It is only working when the 2 players are close to each other, but when they depart, the sound stops for 1 of them.


I havent experienced this issue. I normally just run myself, but sometimes a buddy of mine joins my runs and my alert still works.
He has it as well and hasnt had an issue.
Ive noticed at times this thing is somewhat buggy where I have to relauch it to get it to pick up my d3 windwow, but usually after that, it just works.

----------


## h0v3r

sorry for the earlier post, i just relaunch the program back and it's detecting goblin well even in offscreen. thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

i think this is leading into something really cool ;p, i think the next step would be real time arrows ^^

----------


## h0v3r

hi guys just wanted to report a bug. 

The program suddenly crashes when a plan drops. i think this is a bug in the new version. 

Never had this issue on the old version.

----------


## Evozer

> hi guys just wanted to report a bug. 
> 
> The program suddenly crashes when a plan drops. i think this is a bug in the new version. 
> 
> Never had this issue on the old version.


What plan was it? Tried with several different plans, both jewelcrafting and blacksmithing but couldn't get it to crash.

----------


## h0v3r

Please see attached file.



Tested only on rare plans.Didn't experience this on the older version.

----------


## Evozer

> Please see attached file.
> 
> Attachment 10433
> 
> Tested only on rare plans.Didn't experience this on the older version.


I'm guessing you are missing a sound file, do you have a sound_Crafting.wav together with the exe? Or did you remove the original sound.wav?

----------


## carnova

Evozer, I say you the same as neutrino. If you want, we can colaborate and do only one program better  :Smile: 
I used your memory source to do the other program: LootAlert X. It's similar that your LootAlert, but with other utilities.
Notify me with whatever.  :Smile:

----------


## Evozer

Updated OP. If you have any questions feel free to ask either here or in a PM.

----------


## Imanutcase

Any way to get visual alerts instead of audio alerts? Like1 flash for a rare, 2 for a legendary, and so on?

----------


## neutrino1

> Any way to get visual alerts instead of audio alerts? Like1 flash for a rare, 2 for a legendary, and so on?



that's an interesting idea, similar to the idea where arrows could point to items on screen.

Personally, I don't think i'd play around with hooking up to d3d or whatever and drawing onto the game window. This might be the kind of thing that would get your ass banned.

But then, maybe there are other less intrusive ways of doing that, I just don't know any.

----------


## Imanutcase

> that's an interesting idea, similar to the idea where arrows could point to items on screen.
> 
> Personally, I don't think i'd play around with hooking up to d3d or whatever and drawing onto the game window. This might be the kind of thing that would get your ass banned.
> 
> But then, maybe there are other less intrusive ways of doing that, I just don't know any.


I didn't mean on the game screen itself. Just a mini window that would be part of loot alert itself. So instead of triggering the sound.wav, it would trigger a color flash instead.

----------


## sed-

> that's an interesting idea, similar to the idea where arrows could point to items on screen.
> 
> Personally, I don't think i'd play around with hooking up to d3d or whatever and drawing onto the game window. This might be the kind of thing that would get your ass banned.
> 
> But then, maybe there are other less intrusive ways of doing that, I just don't know any.


i would hit up darkmage, that guy is crazy. i know they did something like that for d2 and it was totally under the radar.

----------


## iamxeph

I rly hope those programs stays just like this(of course I appreciate logging and statistics). Features that alerting Goblins and Elite packs are more like maphack and too risky.

Lets make those programs clean.

----------


## shenjia

Nice addon! I tried the newest version yesterday but if I filter on only legendaries and rare ilvl 62 jewelry the program acts strange. After the first game, I get random drop notices on rares and magic items in the future games that I create, sometimes even if I just use a WP. Are you supposed to restart the alert after every game?

----------


## JD408

Edit: nvm figured it out.

----------


## DiabloGod

> I rly hope those programs stays just like this(of course I appreciate logging and statistics). Features that alerting Goblins and Elite packs are more like maphack and too risky.
> 
> Lets make those programs clean.


how is it risky when its reading memory??????????????????????????????????????????????logic?

----------


## sunblood

> how is it risky when its reading memory??????????????????????????????????????????????logic?


It may make Blizzard take more than a casual glance at the program and modify Warden to detect this kind of memory reading. I don't think it will really affect anything, though.

----------


## DeBierkaai

Thanks a lot to Evozer and a tip for the rest:

Use this sound for legendary drops: hallelujah

----------


## Dark_Mage-

I touched on the concept of drawing outside of Diablo III and expanding Loot Alert into that with Evozer, and as he said, it would be a good idea to make a new project for that because then you *are* going into areas that Blizzard deems as non-fair. Seeing as how a representative already cleared this type of add-on, I would definitely make a new project if you are going to go into gray areas.

----------


## neverlose

How to detect real item name in memory for name filter use?
I need many items so to not disturb you, I would like to know the method... Thanks

----------


## neverlose

I also count that item name filter is kinda useless.
Better could be, if you add item OPTIONS filter.
So I could set, for example, alert me, when item with magic find >= N drops... (for different items is different N) for example for ring it could be 14. for amulet 30, for other items 18. (All items can be blue, but still can be sold fast).
But if i will see all items names with 18 mf, 19 mf, 20mf and so on... it could be a huge list.
I saw your program source, so to add new form with such filters would be not a big job, because the item option list you already have... hope to see it in v 1.0.5  :Wink:

----------


## Savon67

1.0.4 dont work on my computer but 1.0.3 work

----------


## dvcd

Proposes to add the following functions:
1.Loot statistics. 
Count the number of every game room's falling equipment, and the number of falling 63-level equipment with all kind of quality, the number of falling legendary equipment. Calculate the proportion of all 63-level equipment accounted for all falling equipment.
Do not count the same equipment twice.
2.Calendar the ACT and how many monsters was killed in this time.
3.The player's MF
Thanks a lot!

----------


## neutrino1

> Proposes to add the following functions:
> 1.Loot statistics. 
> Count the number of every game room's falling equipment, and the number of falling 63-level equipment with all kind of quality, the number of falling legendary equipment. Calculate the proportion of all 63-level equipment accounted for all falling equipment.
> Do not count the same equipment twice.
> 2.Calendar the ACT and how many monsters was killed in this time.
> 3.The player's MF
> Thanks a lot!


That already exists and is available for download....

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...t-tracker.html ([Farming Utility] D3 Loot Tracker)

----------


## Chojin

Tested 1.0.4, belts' detecting seems to be broken. Anyone having the same issue?

----------


## Evozer

There are two types, Belt and Generic Belt, I would recommend to have both active

----------


## Chojin

My bad, didn't put generic belt in filter.

----------


## denn53

Good tool.
But it would be perfect if it can detect how many props items have and what are this props. In 1.0.5 you will need to pick up a tons of yellow shit, so this pre id detection would be very helpful. Bizz fixed that glitch which allowed u to find out unid item's affixes through the chat, but may be this info still can be obtain from memory reading. So u can set filters like "5+ props", "dmg+socket+loh" or "allresVII+critV+strX". Is it possible?

----------


## neutrino1

> Good tool.
> But it would be perfect if it can detect how many props items have and what are this props. In 1.0.5 you will need to pick up a tons of yellow shit, so this pre id detection would be very helpful. Bizz fixed that glitch which allowed u to find out unid item's affixes through the chat, but may be this info still can be obtain from memory reading. So u can set filters like "5+ props", "dmg+socket+loh" or "allresVII+critV+strX". Is it possible?


Before they patched it, you could get the item quality property off of items in memory. For example:

0 = Gray
1 = white
2.3 = blue
4,5,6 = yellow
ect...

quality 4 was 4 props yellow, 5 was 5 props yellow and 6 was 6 props yellow.

Now, all unid yellows come up as quality 4 and the actual quality of the item stays server side untill you identify it.

So I don't think it will be possible to get the properties of items, i had it in my tracker but it just doesn't work.

----------


## ReadyToKill

Hey is there a Jewelry sound file?

----------


## iamxeph

Feature request: Take a screenshot when find Legendaries

I think this is cool  :Smile:

----------


## Dartexx

I found some *.wav sounds at this site SoundJay.com - Free Sound Effects if anyone would like to have different sounds for goblin, legendary, crafting plan etc.

----------


## Armizani

> No it's not a troll thread.
> 
> Memory reading is certainly something that blizzard does not like us doing. I don't think anyone can say for sure if warden can actually detect it or not either. But, I think blizzard tolerates this type of reading as long as it doesn't interfere with gameplay (that's a personal opinion).
> 
> Anyways we will see in the next ban wave if all of us reading memory get banned. this is the only thing I am using, no bots no nothing else and i have never written to memory. Let's see if warden caught me.


well check this out. we can use it without any risk.

View image: proof v2

----------


## ReadyToKill

I found a blue weapon that triggers the legendary sound, though it is a very low level weapon, it is called Rakanishu's Blade.

----------


## sed-

> I found a blue weapon that triggers the legendary sound, though it is a very low level weapon, it is called Rakanishu's Blade.


this has been answered many times lol,

----------


## ReadyToKill

oh ok, nm than

----------


## ReadyToKill

When i uncheck the goblin option, the sound still triggers if i come across a goblin.

----------


## tpxer

I noticed the loot alert doesn't work in 1.05 PTR

Will you be able to fix that when it is released?

I still can't stand the little noise and beam they added.

----------


## neutrino1

> I noticed the loot alert doesn't work in 1.05 PTR
> 
> Will you be able to fix that when it is released?
> 
> I still can't stand the little noise and beam they added.


Almost every time they release a patch the offsets from which the software reads memory change. So someone will have to do the work of finding the new offsets and share them with people.

I don't know how to do it, but Evozer does, he should update it pretty quickly.

----------


## Kahman

I just dl the newest version of this awesome tool, and thanks for making it, but I don't see the second window that would open listing the drops. How do I open that window back up?

----------


## nobody1

Hi

Could someone explain how to use this on multibox? I want the alert on all 4 boxes but when i try to open lootalert.exe more than 1 time i get an error message? I also can just select one process on start?

Thanks


*EDIT*: ok i got it now running 4 times but when i first find a item on more then 1 screen i get an error message something like "key already added"?

----------


## loafer

Hi guys, does anyone know how to remove notification for Tome of Secret drops in the Crafting Plans filter?

----------


## IPwnNaabs

for some reason i can't install the update 4.0.3 for net framework. can someone give me a link please ?

----------


## cypress626

Hey, Thanks for this amazing tool !
Is it possible alert for elite monsters?
I think name filter may be can do that.

----------


## grubby0918

can't download!!!!!

----------


## Kiraki

Hi,

great tool, realy helpfull! Thanks a lot! :)

I just looked at the source code because I was interested how complex it is and found this line:

int actor = memory.ReadInt(memory.ReadInt(c + 0x148)) + 4 * (sid >> bitShift) + 0x428 * (sid & ((1 << bitShift) - 1));

You are using this line to get the Address of the Player. Would you explain me what exactly you are doing there with all this shifting?
I try to see any logic behind it, but can't.. how did you find out you have to shift the address like this?

Would be realy interesting!

Thanks a lot~
Cheers,
Kiraki

----------


## stevenv

I just wanted to say this is the best thing since Diablo 3 came out. I have the sound for legendaries as the Final Fantasy 7 victory theme and Mario 1up for rares. I seriously hope we don't get ban for using this because this makes farming so much more efficient. Also for those who have REALLY loud game .wav files. you could download Goldwave to adjust the .wav files. GoldWave 5.67 - VideoHelp.com Downloads

----------


## ReadyToKill

hey stevenv, can you post those snes sound files. Thx!

----------


## PleaseHelpMe

can anyone make oppa gangnam style for the sound clip? hahahaha pleaseeee

----------


## donnste

> can anyone make oppa gangnam style for the sound clip? hahahaha pleaseeee


that would be epic ^^

----------


## stevenv

> hey stevenv, can you post those snes sound files. Thx!


ff7 sound
http://www.mediafire.com/?r7w2296nbgqtzyt

mario 1up sound
sound4.wav


edit: my bad. Fixed the ff7 victory theme sound link

----------


## metaxer

Hey Evozer! 
- Could you create one more option for an alarm - *Mod with* Reflect Damage** detected 
There are many situations when the player 1shot him self bz RD on elites =)

----------


## dilbags

> When i uncheck the goblin option, the sound still triggers if i come across a goblin.


 click on the goblin section, press the delete button  :Smile:

----------


## annoynimous

> can anyone make oppa gangnam style for the sound clip? hahahaha pleaseeee


I had kept this project because I am stuck with Barney Stinson for awhile

I will post both Barney's and Psy's when I have time

----------


## zabo44

Is there a way to add filter for items with specific name?

----------


## brenttnerb

does this program even work on my computer i use "sound.wav" and optimize my item filter try to creat it and it sais "error loding sound file" -.-

----------


## annoynimous

> I had kept this project because I am stuck with Barney Stinson for awhile
> 
> I will post both Barney's and Psy's when I have time


so here it is,

loot alert gangnam style - Multiupload.nl - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

I feel that it's a bit loud for my taste, already reduced the volume of the file by 15%, there's 3 styles for you to choose around, personally I would assign 'sexy lady' for legendaries alone  :Big Grin: 
Assign them wisely otherwise you might end up hating the song from it triggering too often.

next is my personal favorite that I use everyday,

loot alert by barney stinson - Multiupload.nl - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

If you do not know barney at all, SHAME ON YOU!, 
as a bonus, a gollum "my precious" wav is included for those who want to maintain goblin alerts (I do think they are a bit like gollum  :Big Grin: )

install guide:
It's no brainer, put all these wavs in the same lootalert folder, click on each item that you want to assign to for e.g Legendary, highlight it and press Edit.
Under sound, manually type in the exact name of the wav file together with its extension .wav.
Click OK and highlight Legendary again and click Test Sound, once you're happy press Start

happy hunting!

----------


## MiyokoC

thanks for the information mate

----------


## ReadyToKill

Thanks for the Quick Update Evozer!

----------


## samuraiofu

Thanks 1.05 support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## voorkio

Hi! I just wanted to say that I love this program :-). BUT! Also the "Edit" button wont respond when I click on it same with "Test sound", I've tried everything, running adminstrator etc, nothing works. If you have any solution, please feel free to tell me. Thanks!

//Voorkio

----------


## nobody1

Still got this error when trying to open multiple instances for multiboxing

----------


## vitordias

Can someone tell me if this and completely safe, because I'm afraid of losing my account because of this hack!?

----------


## neutrino1

> Can someone tell me if this and completely safe, because I'm afraid of losing my account because of this hack!?



The answer is NO, it is not 100% safe.

Fact is, no one knows if warden scans for, and can detect, this type of memory reading.

Use at your own risk.

----------


## pongsacha

Are there anyway I can donate to the creater of this fantastic program ?

----------


## labxc

any update for 1.0.5?

----------


## jsw2810

Could you possible implement a gold and xp tracker.. Maybe in a new window/form..

- Or maybe make an alert on Key wardens ?

----------


## Spyrek

> any update for 1.0.5?


Check 1st post

----------


## labxc

> Check 1st post




thanks!! <3

----------


## S0ul3r

I have ERROR when i try to open it: Set Registry Key HKLM\software\microsoft\.net framework\installroot to point to the .Net Framework Install Location

I just installed .NETFramework 4.5 RC but I have this message all the time! Maybe it i becouse i deleted some data from mine registry, PLS HELP!!

----------


## bahjaoo

Hey all. Just wondering if anyone can tell me the name filters of all 3 keywardens? so i can add a sound to them.
thanks

----------


## lmlw

Hey,

I can't get vers 1.04 & 1.05 working on my computer.
1.03 works just fine.

When I launch the last 2 versions and press "test sound" button nothing happens, no sound and no error message.

.NET framework 4.03 installed.

Any help would be appreciated thx  :Smile:

----------


## volack

> Hey,
> 
> I can't get vers 1.04 & 1.05 working on my computer.
> 1.03 works just fine.
> 
> When I launch the last 2 versions and press "test sound" button nothing happens, no sound and no error message.
> 
> .NET framework 4.03 installed.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated thx


Select the sound you want to test... click on the name for example Rare. Then click test sound with it selected. This is how I get mine to work to ensure my sound files are correct.

----------


## lmlw

great that worked

Thanks a lot !

----------


## nobody1

If anyone could fix my problem, i would pay for!




> Hi
> 
> I have still the problem using the Loot Alert for Multibox? I would pay for it if it's working correctly! .. I get this error message:
> Directupload.net - skz4dpa5.jpg
> 
> The strange this for example i have 4 sessions, on 2 it's working without a problem and on 2 i got this error message?
> 
> Thanks for your help`!!

----------


## theohiero

> I have still the problem using the Loot Alert for Multibox? I would pay for it if it's working correctly! .. I get this error message:
> Directupload.net - skz4dpa5.jpg
> 
> The strange this for example i have 4 sessions, on 2 it's working without a problem and on 2 i got this error message?


Have the same issue. It starts normally, then throws out this exception (two other instances still work ok).



```
 An item with the same key has already been added.
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
at System.ColIections.Generic.Dictionary‘2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at LootAlert.SNOReader..ctor(MemoryManager reader, Int32 address)
at LootAlert.Item.LoadItemData()
at LootAlert.ItemFinding.ItemFilter.CheckActor(ACDActor a)
at Loot.Alert.Settings.ShouldPlay(ACDActor a)
at LootAlert.ItemFinding.ltemFinder.FindBestItem()
at LootAIert.LootAlert.timer_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
```

Is that fixable?
Thanx a lot

----------


## mayainverse

how do i find the keywarden actor name?

----------


## digitaldevil

How do you save the filters? I tried exiting the game but can't load the previous filter I used.

----------


## R3peat

> how do i find the keywarden actor name?


interested in this too  :Smile:

----------


## jsw2810

> interested in this too


Same  :Wink:  - Would love to see this.

----------


## R3peat

searched google for hours and found nothing

some1 got a tool to read actor names in the actual scene/area?

----------


## tpxer

was curious if it was possible to implement a keywarden alert

----------


## R3peat

it is possible , just need the actor name / id of the wardens but i duno how ^^

not enough knowledge with C# to read memory for the actors

----------


## galOff

First, THANK YOU for the wonderfull program, i really apreciated this, you are the best !!

what program can I use to open the source code and edit something?

i try with visual studio 2008, but not work

someone help please

----------


## hyshakt

hey, thanks for the great tool, if you guys want to add an alert for the keys use this actor name: DemonTrebuchetKey

it's the same for all three keys.

----------


## ReadyToKill

How do you add an alert sound for the wardens? Can someone please explain. Thanks.

----------


## jsw2810

> hey, thanks for the great tool, if you guys want to add an alert for the keys use this actor name: DemonTrebuchetKey
> 
> it's the same for all three keys.


Not working :/ - Ohhh you are talking about the keys, not the wardens  :Smile:

----------


## ReadyToKill

is this suppose to give you an alert if the key drops from the warden? or is it suppose to give you an alert if a warden is close by?

----------


## jsw2810

The actor he just posted are the actor for the key, not the warden. So it will alert if the key drops (Mostly used for botting)

I think that this http://d3inferno.com/mpq/stl/Monsters.stl.html may be of some kind of help ? .. I just don't know how yet.

----------


## badk0re

> was curious if it was possible to implement a keywarden alert


Added  :Smile:  http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...eywardens.html (Woot! SE 1.0.5 Mario Download - Added Keys/Resplens/Keywardens)

----------


## ReadyToKill

Thanks, i was able to get the keys to give an alert and only 3 of the wardens were able to be detected, i could not get the warden in act 3 to detect. Does anyone have the proper actor for act 3 warden?

----------


## badk0re

> Thanks, i was able to get the keys to give an alert and only 3 of the wardens were able to be detected, i could not get the warden in act 3 to detect. Does anyone have the proper actor for act 3 warden?


Generalize, "Unique_Uber"

----------


## ReadyToKill

Thanks, i got it working!

----------


## MrBeep

Problem - Quad-boxing and just found out only getting a legendary notification from 1 game. When I drop a legendary while all chars grouped it'll go off x4 overlapping, but when I separated them, found it out only rang for one of my games? Running on admin, did fresh download no customization, tested sounds on each loot alert which DID ring, opened sound tab and nothing is muted. Anyone ideas?

Tested again, when each char is in their own individual game, each Loot Alert works but when I put everyone in the same game it 3 stop working - strange.

----------


## R3peat

created some sounds for wardens, keys, chests  :Wink: 

https://rapidshare.com/files/3356204522/LootAlert.zip

----------


## taozi

Evozer,

I tried to PM you, but your message box is full  :Frown: 

loot alert 1.05 works for multiple diablo 3 processes only if each account is in its own game, if multiple accounts are in the same game, only one account works, I am guessing if multiple accounts are in the same game, the whatever memory location you are looking for will shift for accounts other than the first account, do you think you can fix this? 

If you don't have multiple accounts to test this, let me know how to read memory, and I have 4 accounts doing multiboxing, I can look for the memory addresses for you.

Loot alert is very helpful, especially for multiboxing, I can not play diablo 3 without loot alert now.

BigTony

----------


## Evozer

Small update, fixed some bugs with multiboxing and an unreliable pointer.

----------


## XII02

I tried it yesterday. I ran it with Administrator rights. However, it doesn't seem to play the sound whenever the checked item drops. It's really weird.

----------


## Snipe13051

Can u implement an Elite Sound? It will be rly nice (like the Goblin sound)?

Next idea from me is a counter (just for fun because it's nice to know). Can u implement a counter what counts all 60-63 items, legs, goblins, packs? Should normally, if i think right, be easy to implement.


Greetz


btw. great work till here dude!  :Smile:

----------


## Dakira

Can some 1 please help me , im using multiboxing program and when i try to start my loot alert on the second account i get this error mesege ! Image codes: Daaa 
I'm with 1.0.5a and im running as an administrator !

----------


## taozi

just a wild guess, you might have chosen the same diablo process for 2 diablo

----------


## jsw2810

I would suggest a Xp and Gold counter  :Wink:  - That would be AWESOWE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## thormx

Banned for using Loot Alert - Forums - Diablo III

Some loot alert related drama on official forums. I doubt the guy was just running loot alert, especially with the lack of people claiming to get banned for using it in this thread. I love loot alert because I play with music + gamesound off.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> Can u implement an Elite Sound? It will be rly nice (like the Goblin sound)?
> 
> Next idea from me is a counter (just for fun because it's nice to know). Can u implement a counter what counts all 60-63 items, legs, goblins, packs? Should normally, if i think right, be easy to implement.
> 
> 
> Greetz
> 
> 
> btw. great work till here dude!


That would be AWESOME

----------


## cyberlogi

Is there a version that works on OSX?

----------


## mistrluu

Hi, psl help iam run 4x Diablo3 in ISBoxer = Error:

An item with the same key has already been added.
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
at System.ColIections.Generic.Dictionary‘2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at LootAlert.SNOReader..ctor(MemoryManager reader, Int32 address)
at LootAlert.Item.LoadItemData()
at LootAlert.ItemFinding.ItemFilter.CheckActor(ACDActor a)
at Loot.Alert.Settings.ShouldPlay(ACDActor a)
at LootAlert.ItemFinding.ltemFinder.FindBestItem()
at LootAIert.LootAlert.timer_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)

Win7, Loot Alert 1.0.5.a
thx MistrLuu

----------


## Kahman

I was wondering, how can you get names of items / monsters in order to use the name filter? I looked through the Memory Editing section but i'm not a coder so it was unclear for me. Basically would like to make a filter for specific monsters, say Bashiok for example. I will do the work/research if someone can point me in a starting direction. Thanks.

----------


## jsw2810

> I was wondering, how can you get names of items / monsters in order to use the name filter? I looked through the Memory Editing section but i'm not a coder so it was unclear for me. Basically would like to make a filter for specific monsters, say Bashiok for example. I will do the work/research if someone can point me in a starting direction. Thanks.


Filter for UniqueWhipple as the string data for bashiok is FallenShaman_A_UniqueWhipple
Look on D3Inferno StringList Data

----------


## Kahman

> Filter for UniqueWhipple as the string data for bashiok is FallenShaman_A_UniqueWhipple
> Look on D3Inferno StringList Data


Great, thank you so much for the link, I will be look through all that data!! One last question, in order to get it to work do I put just "UniqueWhipple" or will "FallenShaman_A_UniqueWhipple" work? Also am I right in think that it is case sensitive? Thanks again for the help.

----------


## jsw2810

> Great, thank you so much for the link, I will be look through all that data!! One last question, in order to get it to work do I put just "UniqueWhipple" or will "FallenShaman_A_UniqueWhipple" work? Also am I right in think that it is case sensitive? Thanks again for the help.



The first should be enough  :Smile:  and yes its CS

----------


## Gw2Sales

Its funny how you said you made this...You didn't make this. All I have to say. If proof is needed I will provide.

----------


## Dark_Mage-

> Its funny how you said you made this...You didn't make this. All I have to say. If proof is needed I will provide.


Then just post the proof you have instead of dragging it out. I would rather have proper credits given on Blizzhackers if that's the case, but this guy has been providing source and constant updates since the beginning. Even if he wasn't the original author, he must be posting it on the author's behalf. I don't believe that to be the case, though.

----------


## Evozer

Every single line in this program was written by me

----------


## Detergent

Great program, thanks!

I been using the announcer voice from League of Legends for legendary drops. "LEGENDARY!"
League of Legends (Legendary1_1)
You will have to convert the sound file into .wav if you save it from that site. (Pretty easy, lots of free online sites will do it for you.)
I used Online Audio Converter (MP3, WAV, Ogg, WMA, M4A, AAC) – media.io

----------


## TigerZZ

There are some missing files in sources (1.0.4 / 1.0.5 / 1.0.5a) , like "app.config" and empty "Properties" folder...
Can you put all files together, please?

----------


## ReadyToKill

TigerZZ, did you ever play a game called 9Dragons under that TigerZZ tag?

----------


## olerris

with ISboxer I get an error that says, "can not find diablo process" any ideas how to configure?

----------


## TigerZZ

> TigerZZ, did you ever play a game called 9Dragons under that TigerZZ tag?


nope. I use this ID in WOW and Final Fantasy XI.

----------


## jsw2810

> There are some missing files in sources (1.0.4 / 1.0.5 / 1.0.5a) , like "app.config" and empty "Properties" folder...
> Can you put all files together, please?


That is thing you need to make yourself  :Smile:  .. Haven't you used c# before ?

----------


## Peka73Rus

Can you make icon in tray?

----------


## ArsenalFC

> Hi, psl help iam run 4x Diablo3 in ISBoxer = Error:
> 
> An item with the same key has already been added.
> at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
> at System.ColIections.Generic.Dictionary‘2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
> at LootAlert.SNOReader..ctor(MemoryManager reader, Int32 address)
> at LootAlert.Item.LoadItemData()
> at LootAlert.ItemFinding.ItemFilter.CheckActor(ACDActor a)
> at Loot.Alert.Settings.ShouldPlay(ACDActor a)
> ...


I get the exact same problem. Loot alert works for the main instance but I get the error for all the other ones.
Can anyone please help? Because its exactly what I need loot alert for, the other processes not the main one.

----------


## Acdcfreak

> I get the exact same problem. Loot alert works for the main instance but I get the error for all the other ones.
> Can anyone please help? Because its exactly what I need loot alert for, the other processes not the main one.


I'm having this problem as well. Program worked , now it doesn't.

Any advice is much appreciated.

----------


## fogstah

I only get that error if a session crashed and i only restart that diablo and keep the others running.
So for example 2 sessions out of 4 crash you need to restart all otherwise you will get 2 errors.

Well that is the only time i get that error,pretty sure it works for the rest been using it for 2 weeks.

----------


## buyingWARkey

! Nice work

----------


## Mike2012

Great program mate, thank's ! *rep*

----------


## mysw

It is very great ,thank's

----------


## busi

> Every single line in this program was written by me


Milo an other person who claims this is hes work have said this

Evozer has made ​​marketing to me over a long period of diff Internet forums, including Ownedcore and Blizzhackers. And if he is, when you asked him, has said that any small line of code was created by him, he has lied to you .. You could, for instance. noticing that in the source code he has been allowed to share out, missing BASIC things, including properties and important references.

so the question is who is it?

----------


## fgriasa

how to run in ISBOXER?

----------


## cyshadow

It just doesn't play the sounds. No errors or anything.

----------


## pegasus974

great program, thank you. But if you can fix the problem with multiboxing it will be more great ^^

----------


## Thrillseeker

There seems to be a small problem with the sound. It wont make any noise if you don't click at least once anywhere in the listwindow on the right. Other than that: perfect  :Smile:  Thank you!

----------


## sephiroth2011

do you have a name filter for elites / champion packs?

----------


## erickmiyazaki

Did it stop working?

----------


## Xuder

> Did it stop working?


still working fine

----------


## digitaldevil

Can we get an update for alert when a nearby shrine for empowerment. I really hate using that shrine.

EDIT: Can I just replace the line 'Shrine_Global_Hoarder' with 'Shrine_Global_Reloaded' and would it work? I will let everyone know after a single run.

----------


## jakomad

Thanks A LOT for this program!! Found me a 60 million IK chest that I didn't see!

----------


## rootpl

Hi everyone.
I just wondered if there is any alternatives to Loot Allert tool because I've heard it is not 100% safe.
Is there any other way to replace drop sounds in D3 ?

----------


## dabaq

Found a bug that really annoys me.

I'm multiboxing two characters, so I have two loot alerts open. Sometimes when I close them down, all the options are just gone. I also noticed that the settings file suddenly goes down to 0 KB, as of all the settings just got deleted :S

The only way I can fix this, is to backup the settings file, and replace it everytime it bugs out.

----------


## favabean

For some reason my lootalert doesn't go off some of the time, an item will drop but no sound will play: moving offscreen and coming back will make the tone play, and most of the time it works fine but it makes me paranoid that I'm not always hearing it (I multibox)





> Found a bug that really annoys me.
> 
> I'm multiboxing two characters, so I have two loot alerts open. Sometimes when I close them down, all the options are just gone. I also noticed that the settings file suddenly goes down to 0 KB, as of all the settings just got deleted :S
> 
> The only way I can fix this, is to backup the settings file, and replace it everytime it bugs out.


I've had the same thing happen if I shut down the computer with multiple lootalert windows open, I don't think it likes trying to save more than one at once

----------


## lolcoco

pls allow priority for sounds . i found leg, then it dinged a rare instantly cancelling my leg sound , my sound for legend is part of a song so i hardly hear it.

----------


## jsw2810

> Found a bug that really annoys me.
> 
> I'm multiboxing two characters, so I have two loot alerts open. Sometimes when I close them down, all the options are just gone. I also noticed that the settings file suddenly goes down to 0 KB, as of all the settings just got deleted :S
> 
> The only way I can fix this, is to backup the settings file, and replace it everytime it bugs out.


Close the LootAlert, the right way .. Not just on the x or by closing the computer. Press stop and when close it, and you should not get this problem anymore.

----------


## Slaadi

Loot Alert and multiboxing with ISboxer isn't working properly for me either. I open 4 diablo clients, then 4 instances of LootAlert (in administrator mode of course), and set each LootAlert to start with each of the 4 seperate Diablo III processes - However, LootAlert will only function for the first client to have started.

I've tried various tricks, starting LootAlert before the clients, switching characters between the different clients and whatnot, but it just will not function beyond the "first" client. I'm clueless - because it worked fine the first day I used it. 

And yea, sounds work, they're there, settings are fine. Double-checked that.

----------


## jallmar

Anybody got some cool/fun sound link that I can download. Can't download any of the once that are linked at the start of the thread

----------


## Chojin

MMh seems on bnet forums that blizz is starting banning people for using loot alert...

----------


## dabaq

> MMh seems on bnet forums that blizz is starting banning people for using loot alert...


You got a link for that statement?

----------


## Chojin

here : Banned for using Loot Alert - Forums - Diablo III

----------


## favabean

> here : Banned for using Loot Alert - Forums - Diablo III


Old news, and it was just a temporary ban if I'm remembering right, and there's no telling if the guy was telling the truth about only using loot alert and nothing else

I'd expect this thread to light up if Bliz actually started targeting lootalert users, it's a very popular program and this thread is the place to find it: thousands of people use it and some high profile streamers use it while streaming with no action taken. 

At this point the only thing that would make me think twice about using it is a public pronouncement from Blizzard that the loot alert functionality is actionable: I don't think it's something they care about, and I definitely don't think they'd ban that many accounts outright without some kind of warning even if lootalert is technically against the TOS (a lot of things are technically against the TOS)

----------


## pqs

View image: proof v2

Safe to use. Coming from a GM

----------


## Sorciak

i instaled today windows 8 Pro... and...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/71851181.jpg/

please help  :Frown:

----------


## borndead86

i implement bass.dll to it and now can play mp3 and ogg :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fgriasa

I try 1.05a
but
I REC a video 
bandicam 2012 11 19 18 29 09 552 - YouTube
I try BLIZZARD Diablo III Launcher.exe this Program. It is work successfully.
BUT when I try ISBOXER 4character .it is work fail.

----------


## truthuntold

What is the name filter to pick up rare packs and elites?

----------


## ShadowSyth

I have similar question as truthuntold, just what's the name for unique mobs?

Made a *Mario Soundpack* for this.
- added 10 dB to the legendary sound for extra loud effect.

There's sounds for the following:
- Legendary item detected
- Rare item detected (iLvl60+ gloves, bracers, 1H's and jewelry)
- Archon item detected (Most iLvl63 items)
- Crafting item detected
- Keywarden detected
- Goblin detected/TP cast detected
+ Alot of EXTRA Mario sounds if needed.

Virus Scan:
2/44 (Scan your own LootAlert.exe file to get same result, and see that I didn't touch any of the code)
- Virustotal.com

Download:
- Multiupload.nl

----------


## Thrillseeker

> View image: proof v2
> 
> Safe to use. Coming from a GM


I'm pretty sure that the GM was thinking about LootAlert for World of Warcraft when he wrote that answer.

----------


## Seminko

> I'm pretty sure that the GM was thinking about LootAlert for World of Warcraft when he wrote that answer.


Exactly... clearly a fabricated ticket.

I was not sure so I raised my own. Here is the answer:




> Thanks for getting in touch with us.
> 
> Sadly, the use of any addons for Diablo III are unsupported, and can lead to actions being taken against your account. Due to this, I would highly recommend not using any at all, even ones that seem to be slightly helpful, such as this.
> 
> I would love to be able to say that you could freely use this addon without any threat to your account, but sadly that is not the case, and this could indeed lead to your account becoming banned.

----------


## midn

Uploaded epic Cartman sound if anyone needs. Using it for legendaries  :Smile: 
Should probably make full Cartman sounds pack

"Screw you guys, im going home, but....., Screw you, home"
*cartman.rar*

----------


## brainlessss

Hello,
i need help on how to use this tool.I download the Download link: LootAlert 1.0.5a.rar i unzip it and when i double click the lootalert.exe i get this error: CLR error:80004005 The program will now terminate. So what do i do ? Do i need to move the files in a specific folder of D3 or what? Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

----------


## pelenopil

i think you need netframework.4

----------


## oldchen

Can add the function of Alert when the equipment replacement?
I've lost hundreds of millions golds equipped. Crazy!!!!

----------


## brainlessss

I got Framework 4.5 and still get the same error.

Regards

----------


## fgriasa

fix it 
thanks ~

----------


## commonjunks

> I got Framework 4.5 and still get the same error.
> 
> Regards


He said Framework 4 not 4.5.
Get Framework 4 here
Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Standalone Installer) from Official Microsoft Download Center

----------


## Tiwanacu

Anyone who started using this when it came out, still using? Sed- ? Jho?

----------


## Huggarn

@oldchen what replacement? you don't know when you're right clicking? look what are you selling  :Smile: 

Great tool anyway.

----------


## overzim

New version for the new patch ?

----------


## brainlessss

Can this be made to work with .Net4.5 i have trouble installing 4.0 on my PC.

Regards

----------


## crymework

not working after recent 1.0.6 patch. future updates?

----------


## herbdoctor

> not working after recent 1.0.6 patch. future updates?


i made an account here just to find the update! help! love this program it's awesome!!

----------


## Evozer

Well new offsets are needed, patch hasn't arrived in EU though so it will have to wait

----------


## herbdoctor

> Well new offsets are needed, patch hasn't arrived in EU though so it will have to wait




Thank you for the reply, i am anxious waiting for the update! Anywhere for donations? Awesome program! I use "Hidey Hoo" from southpark christmas poo when leggy pops haha.

----------


## dynuel

First of all, GREAT THANKS to Evozer for creating this great program!

It used to work like a charm for me for a week or so while I was multiboxing diablo 3 with isboxer playing 4 instances of the game, but suddently it just started giving me errors (as attached). Error occures on all instances of the loot alert apart from the first one, an it occurest when something droppes on the ground (i think) and the item doesn't need to match the criteria to cause the error.

I am on win 8 so cannot install netframework 4.0 as it has the newest one integrated.

At thirst I though it was cause by upgrading inner space to the newest version, then reinstalled it and nothing changed, also reinstalled the whole isboxer and configured if from scratch.

Unfortunately still haven't managed to solve the problem.

Would REALLY appreciate some help here! ;]

----------


## herbdoctor

> First of all, GREAT THANKS to Evozer for creating this great program!
> 
> It used to work like a charm for me for a week or so while I was multiboxing diablo 3 with isboxer playing 4 instances of the game, but suddently it just started giving me errors (as attached). Error occures on all instances of the loot alert apart from the first one, an it occurest when something droppes on the ground (i think) and the item doesn't need to match the criteria to cause the error.
> 
> I am on win 8 so cannot install netframework 4.0 as it has the newest one integrated.
> 
> At thirst I though it was cause by upgrading inner space to the newest version, then reinstalled it and nothing changed, also reinstalled the whole isboxer and configured if from scratch.
> 
> Unfortunately still haven't managed to solve the problem.
> ...



Evozer said on previous page that he would help as soon as the new patch is effective on the EU servers. Until then, keep your eyes peeled like the rest of us for those legendary drops  :Frown:  He said the offsets has changed w/ new patch so it shouldn't be a huge issue for him to fix

----------


## samuraiofu

oops..............could u pls help to update with 1.0.6? Thanks a lot Sir!!!

----------


## ReadyToKill

give the guy time to look things over, sheesh, the update just came out.

----------


## Nemausus

I don't use this site, but I've patched it for 1.0.6.

Blizzhackers &bull; View topic - [Farming Utility] Loot Alert

----------


## zabo44

Hey 
For me it only works for legendarys
btw using isboxer

----------


## gadasoft

Is this still being maintained ? The other similar tool based on LootAlert source was discontinued, would be a pitty if this happens here too :-(...

----------


## samuraiofu

Could master help to update it with 1.0.6? Thanks a lot!

----------


## PR4Y

> Is this still being maintained ? The other similar tool based on LootAlert source was discontinued, would be a pitty if this happens here too :-(...



It's only been less then 24 hours since the patch... give the man some time to update...

----------


## brainlessss

Hello 
i managed to install .net Framework 4 and i still get the CLR error:80004005. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Regards

----------


## oldchen

Wating update for 1.0.6

----------


## Maz3

1.0.6 without yellow items:
http://z3.by/tmp/LA106.ZIP

----------


## Evozer

Updated for 1.0.6. Hopefully it will not crash with ISBoxer anymore but it might cause some issues since I don't know the reason (have never been able to replicate it). If you see a log.txt file that's not empty in the lootalert folder please PM the contents to me

----------


## Deathloc

@ evozer your private msg inbox is full.

----------


## Evozer

try again now

----------


## Scorpy4fun

it makes a sound for rare at some rare items that i don't have on list..why's that?

----------


## R2S

First of id like to thank you for this awesome program. Been using it for a while now and i can't play the game without.

Nevermind got it working perfectly again. No issues so far on any drops.

Thanks alot.

----------


## Scorpy4fun

program works but still have some problems..make sure you have loot alert 1.06 opened and not the old one..and i never start farming without testing sound first and neither should you  :Smile:

----------


## therocklau

really great stuff, thx for the effort

well I'm here to share my wav

ryu.wav

rumble.wav

----------


## Scorpy4fun

sound for rare working ? at me is working just for a few..for example weapons lvl 63 not working..

----------


## Evozer

> sound for rare working ? at me is working just for a few..for example weapons lvl 63 not working..


Not sure what the problem is, just tested with a bunch of different items, including 63 weapons, and no probs

----------


## Scorpy4fun

well that's good at least i know the problem is at me..i'll try again..btw is source needed for smth ? i'm just using the loot 1.06..

----------


## Scorpy4fun

well seems if i add a new tab named weapons for example or if i edit rare and put weapons is not working but if i add weapon in jewelery it works..

----------


## Xuder

thanks alot 4 the work

----------


## Chinezupwnz

Greate job! keep it going !

----------


## rusherr

Every time I run lootaleart it says cant find diablo process. help

edit: thanks op

----------


## D3human

any idea on why this is not working when i use Isboxer(a multiboxing program)?

----------


## rusherr

> any idea on why this is not working when i use Isboxer(a multiboxing program)?


same it only reads the 1st screen and not the others.

----------


## Lilweezyana22

any1!!!! help i cant play on 2 window with not multibox edition LA who can updgrade black multibox edition LA 1.0.5 to 1.0.6

----------


## Cauhauna

have there been any bans to date with this program?

----------


## ReW1nD

Hi! And first of all — thank you for nice job.

Sorry, i didnt read all tread, but have only one question. Can I (or u) do filter for elite with reflect?

----------


## d3votion

Any clue, why 'test sound' doesnt work for me? 
have NET framework, newest Loot Alert.

I used 1.0.4. a few months ago and it worked with sound. Same on this computer, works with sound.
But not with the 1.0.6 version...any ideas? :S

----------


## pompidoux

Hi,

first, thank you very much for your great loot alert.

I've got a question. Is it possible to add elites-champions pack in filter?
Regards, :Big Grin:

----------


## skildpadde

thy are there trojan virus in your program ?

----------


## Mghffany529

I'm going awesome with Roadrunner's 'meep meep'. Got already a Tal Rasha set helm

----------


## Evozer

> Any clue, why 'test sound' doesnt work for me? 
> have NET framework, newest Loot Alert.
> 
> I used 1.0.4. a few months ago and it worked with sound. Same on this computer, works with sound.
> But not with the 1.0.6 version...any ideas? :S


Test sound plays the sound of the currently selected filter, which is probably confusing (it worked differently in earlier versions). If nothing is selected then nothing will play.




> any idea on why this is not working when i use Isboxer(a multiboxing program)?


I don't really know what causes people to have issues with Isboxer (especially the crash because of multiple keys in a dictionary). All I can tell you is: Run all loot alert instances as admin, select correct process id and PM me the contents of "log.txt" if it is ever created in the loot alert folder.

----------


## d3votion

Hahaha oh my god, thank you Evozer!! ^^ (things 'marked' but i didnt select 1 for the sound  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## elpsycongroo81

Evozer, thanks for maintaining this excellent program and the quick 1.0.6 release. 

Feature request if possible (though i am sure you'd rather be farming): 

Group Name Filter. Functions like Name Filter but allows multiple names/strings to be entered for detection with a toggle box next to each. e.g. Useful for creating a list of monsters for the Unique Achievement that can be toggled off once that monster has been met. Otherwise you have to enter them all individually .




> Can I (or u) do filter for elite with reflect?


This is an interesting question. I had a look at the D3 string data (D3Inferno) trying to find a way to implement reflect detection but was unsuccessful with these:

ReflectsDamagePrefix001	Spikeskin	
ReflectsDamagePrefix002	Venger	
ReflectsDamagePrefix003	Shard	
ReflectsDamagePrefix004	Rendok	
ReflectsDamageSuffix001 the Thorned	
ReflectsDamageSuffix002 the Spined	
ReflectsDamageSuffix003 the Painbringer	
ReflectsDamageSuffix004 the Vengeful

I did successfully setup a list to alert Unique monsters that I am yet to kill for that achievement, e.g.

Corpulent_B_Unique_01	Bellybloat the Scarred
Sandling_B_Unique_01	Blarg the Imp
Bloodhawk_A_Unique_02	Bloodfeather

Also I added my missing monsters from the Haunted achievement (these are yet to trigger):

graveDigger_B_Unique_01	Dataminer
Ghost_D_Unique01 The Archivist

Obviously not all the shrines were listed in the config so here they all are too:

Shrine_Global_Reloaded	Empowered Shrine
Shrine_Global_Enlightened	Enlightened Shrine
Shrine_Global_Hoarder Fleeting Shrine
Shrine_Global_Fortune Fortune Shrine
Shrine_Global_Frenzied Frenzied Shrine
Shrine_Global_Blessed Protection Shrine

----------


## Chin273

Thanks for this

----------


## insxsicht

Is there any way to create own files or convert for example standard windows .wav files?Because I am gettint an error that these aren't PCM files.

----------


## snagglepuss

not working with todays update

----------


## pyre

Hey there! Great program. 

I tried using it today, obviously it works for legendaries. It seems the Item level check is broken as if I set the Item level to 0 it'll find rares, but if I set it to 63 and drop a rare it doesn't find anything.

Hopefully this is fixed soon, as i'm sure it always is! Thanks again!

----------


## hevi

I believe EVO plays EU so he's usually a day behind with updating this, Give him a day or 2.

----------


## Drazen

I'm sure he will update to work with new patch, so standby  :Smile:

----------


## Evozer

Should work now, let me know if anything breaks

----------


## Grutok

> Should work now, let me know if anything breaks


I cant seem to find a link with "1.0.6b" or is it still the same as 1.0.6a?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Evozer

> I cant seem to find a link with "1.0.6b" or is it still the same as 1.0.6a?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


What? just download from the link in the OP

----------


## hevi

What's with the LOLOL popup after you press start lol

----------


## Evozer

oops, forgot

----------


## BobLaFrite

First of all, i'd like to thanks you Evozer for this very useful tool. I can't play Diablo 3 without it now  :Smile: 
But did you change something in your release, because it's the first time my antivirus detected malware in the 1.0.6a update:

Blacole.FN
Blacole.ET
OpenStream.F
OpenConnection.EF
etc..

----------


## Evozer

> First of all, i'd like to thanks you Evozer for this very useful tool. I can't play Diablo 3 without it now 
> But did you change something in your release, because it's the first time my antivirus detected malware in the 1.0.6a update:
> 
> Blacole.FN
> Blacole.ET
> OpenStream.F
> OpenConnection.EF
> etc..


The only change was 

GameBalance = 0x1884F98
instead of
GameBalance = 0x18851A0

Virustotal says it's clean https://www.virustotal.com/file/b7a0...is/1355333271/

----------


## Bounce69

All i say is no Risk no Fun and im rly glad to have the Tool available still after each patch again updated. THANKS for doing this great Work and bigger thx for the Editfunction :-) I love my own Soundpacks so much :-)!!!

----------


## BobLaFrite

Thanks for the answer.
What's strange is that my antivirus pops up each time I download something from Mediafire O.o
But your release is perfectly clean.

Sorry ! and keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## gaxton

> First of all, i'd like to thanks you Evozer for this very useful tool. I can't play Diablo 3 without it now 
> But did you change something in your release, because it's the first time my antivirus detected malware in the 1.0.6a update:
> 
> Blacole.FN
> Blacole.ET
> OpenStream.F
> OpenConnection.EF
> etc..


just a thought,maybe mediafire got hacked and implanted Trojan,
maybe Evozer should find another website for LA's distribution

----------


## pompidoux

Evozer is the best!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## daxmagex

Can i ask why the statistics of total items dropped/etc gone? 

It was a pretty cool feature  :Frown:

----------


## pompidoux

---) little add :

for Resplendent Chest :

---) add "Chest_Rare" in name filter (work for me)

----------


## eta2u

WARNING for those who download loot alert 1.06 starting with 6 dec. He reupload the rar file with a spyware in it. 
This is the archive MD5 C1B13ED193DE2A79D0FE066DDCBD64A9 

First i only download loot alert from this thread, i have it in bookmarks.
I download it on 2 dec for my laptop, v 1.06, it was clean, lootalert.exe 70KB
I dowload it again on 6 dec for my big pc, v1.06, lootalert.exe 152KB . My security systems went nuts, it contained a trojan.spy.

Here are the scan results from virus total https://www.virustotal.com/file/c936...is/1355424566/ , 14/46.

I highly recommend you all to change you passwords as soon as possible.

----------


## eta2u

> The only change was 
> 
> GameBalance = 0x1884F98
> instead of
> GameBalance = 0x18851A0
> 
> Virustotal says it's clean https://www.virustotal.com/file/b7a0...is/1355333271/


You re upload it again 8 hours ago the version 1.06a and this are the new scan results https://www.virustotal.com/file/b3ac...7a06/analysis/ 

Just curious, how come the previous working version had the executable size only 70KB and this one has over 150KB ? Did you doubled the line of code over night?

----------


## KillerJohn

> WARNING for those who download loot alert 1.06 starting with 6 dec. He reupload the rar file with a spyware in it. 
> This is the archive MD5 C1B13ED193DE2A79D0FE066DDCBD64A9 
> 
> First i only download loot alert from this thread, i have it in bookmarks.
> I download it on 2 dec for my laptop, v 1.06, it was clean, lootalert.exe 70KB
> I dowload it again on 6 dec for my big pc, v1.06, lootalert.exe 152KB . My security systems went nuts, it contained a trojan.spy.
> 
> Here are the scan results from virus total https://www.virustotal.com/file/c936...is/1355424566/ , 14/46.
> 
> I highly recommend you all to change you passwords as soon as possible.



virustotal report of 1.0.6a: link

----------


## Evozer

I guess I'm the one who should be changing passwords, I was at school 9 hours ago.




> WARNING for those who download loot alert 1.06 starting with 6 dec. He reupload the rar file with a spyware in it. 
> This is the archive MD5 C1B13ED193DE2A79D0FE066DDCBD64A9 
> 
> First i only download loot alert from this thread, i have it in bookmarks.
> I download it on 2 dec for my laptop, v 1.06, it was clean, lootalert.exe 70KB
> I dowload it again on 6 dec for my big pc, v1.06, lootalert.exe 152KB . My security systems went nuts, it contained a trojan.spy.
> 
> Here are the scan results from virus total https://www.virustotal.com/file/c936...is/1355424566/ , 14/46.
> 
> I highly recommend you all to change you passwords as soon as possible.


LootAlert has never been 70KB, been around 135 since the first versions. However the 250+ something file that was edited in 9 hours ago is indeed unsafe

----------


## eta2u

The 1.06 arhive has 135KB and the lootalert.exe in it has exactly 70KB. 
Why the 1.06a has the archive 219KB and the lootalert executable in it 152 KB? What are you trying to do here?!

Edit: Why did you edited the first post 13 min ago?

----------


## Evozer

Because I did not edit anything 9 hours ago, the link was not pointing to a file on my mediafire account. I thought the line




> I guess I'm the one who should be changing passwords, I was at school 9 hours ago.


would make that clear. I edited the post to prevent more people from downloading it

----------


## dabaq

I'm confused. Is there a virus in 1.0.6a? I downloaded it yesterday around this time, it's at 70KB

----------


## Evozer

There was an edit to the OP at 9-10 hours ago, it was NOT made by me. The rar was about 250kb, not a file on my mediafire account and very likely a virus/keylogger. 

I have obviously checked and changed all my passwords, nothing was odd. Virus scan still not finding anything on my computer so not sure what happened.

----------


## spdkllz

He releases the source code, be on the safe side and download the source and build the .exe for yourself. Whenever a new release is done, just diff the new source vs the last source you had and re-build. This way, you dont need to question the safety of the program.

Btw, thanks a ton Evozer, this tool alone got me into doing multiboxing, can't imagine doing it in any other way. I do hope you continue to maintain

----------


## joburocks

Installed from page 1 link. Only add on for diablo I've ever used. First time my account was ever hacked 15 years of gaming and over 2bil taken. Because of the feedback and number of posters on this page I skipped a scan. Sloppy on my part. 

https://www.virustotal.com/file/fc42...7dbe/analysis/

These are the results from virustotal 
Detection ratio: 14 / 45
Analysis date: 2012-12

----------


## KillerJohn

> Installed from page 1 link. Only add on for diablo I've ever used. First time my account was ever hacked 15 years of gaming and over 2bil taken. Because of the feedback and number of posters on this page I skipped a scan. Sloppy on my part. 
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/file/fc42...7dbe/analysis/
> 
> These are the results from virustotal 
> Detection ratio: 14 / 45
> Analysis date: 2012-12


Seems legit  :Smile:

----------


## GetCrunk32

So are the files up now safe to download? Where can i get a safe file from?

----------


## Nyuuh

Anyone can tell me how lootalert work with Multibox ( isboxing ). Keep getting errors :S

----------


## Pibadi

Hello guys. 3 of my account was banned today. Usually i used them for multiboxing. My main account don't use loot alert, i use loot alert only on my twinks.

----------


## midn

> Hello guys. 3 of my account was banned today. Usually i used them for multiboxing. My main account don't use loot alert, i use loot alert only on my twinks.


Bot less  :Smile:

----------


## Pibadi

I am not used any of bots program, only multibox.

----------


## annoynimous

> I am not used any of bots program, only multibox.


try sending this to blizz support and see if you get a temp ban instead,

https://i.imgur.com/A7Htw.jpg

how big was your lootalert file? it should be 70kb otherwise it has a trojan as stated by Evozer, we don't know what it does but if it affects diabloIII.exe then that's how Blizz gets alerted in a bad way

----------


## teari

I was also banned yesterday. I've never botted before but I did use isboxer (for multiboxing) and loot alert. I considered both programs to be okay to use but now I am reconsidering. 

My loot alert has always been 70k so I don't think that's the issue.

----------


## batman32z

when did u download the loot alert?

----------


## teari

> when did u download the loot alert?


135kb LootAlert 1.0.6.rar Created on 11/28/2012 at 4:43pm PST
135kb LootAlert 1.0.6a.rar Created on 12/12/2012 at 5:19am PST

----------


## spdkllz

I use ISBOXER with loot alert as well, and all 4 accounts are in good condition.

----------


## annoynimous

> I was also banned yesterday. I've never botted before but I did use isboxer (for multiboxing) and loot alert. I considered both programs to be okay to use but now I am reconsidering. 
> 
> My loot alert has always been 70k so I don't think that's the issue.


for those that were banned, could you state EU or US server

it seems a lot of innocent EU players were affected the most from the ban wave, I hardly seen any complaints over in US forums

----------


## teari

Banned on US server.

----------


## batman32z

> Banned on US server.


you prob have a virus or something in the loot alert. /

----------


## KillerJohn

> is there a chance to get the source of this`?


It's in the first post...

----------


## AL3ZAY

This is the result I get from Virus Total when scanning the rar and exe (downloaded and have not used as of 12AM, 12/21/2012):

https://www.virustotal.com/file/b7a0...40c2/analysis/

What should I think about this?

----------


## Xuder

> Banned on US server.


so, it's not longer save to use?

----------


## dickgraysoon

hey can anyone help me out here? I tried running my lootalert which was also 135kb through virustotal and got 1/44

"TrendMicro-HouseCall	TROJ_GEN.F47V1220	20121222"

time to change pws?

----------


## Metal5

Without reading through 30 pages of this post, can someone tell me if it's possible to scan for Resplendent Chests?
Thanks!

----------


## TheBarnicle

Just wanted to ask if there was some sort of bug or something regarding sound files? I have all my sound files in the same folder as the .exe and every single time I have tried changing the alert sounds it gives me "error loading sound files". I have gotten this program to work once with these custom sound files (oh, i downloaded the Barny and Gangnam Style .wav's posted earlier), but ever since restarting my computer the sounds went back to default and it won't let me change them. Has anyone else had this issue? I love the program, but I can't figure out why it isnt working right anymore.

----------


## pompidoux

> Without reading through 30 pages of this post, can someone tell me if it's possible to scan for Resplendent Chests?
> Thanks!


---) little add :

for Resplendent Chest :

---) add "Chest_Rare" in name filter (work for me)

----------


## marlboro69

I have a feeling that the uploaded rar file to MediaFire is keep getting Infected.
I did some checks on the versions i downloaded recently:

LootAlert.exe
Date modified: 2012.12.12. 11:53
Size: 72192 Bytes
MD5: 19ffe7855fac6919ecfefdb3aed10c64
SHA256: ff48cd38f511f65046a74beaa6468144f07a3846665732b1b526292dea3bcbe1
VirusTotal result (1 / 46):
Symantec

LootAlert.exe
Date modified: 2012.12.12. 13:35
Size: 71680 Bytes
MD5: d4af57b560db22710990b1071911f54b
SHA256: 4a3ad6f75456678cb62d95c2c064fbd7c0e99c64b0bbf833230b4e3f933d955d
VirusTotal result (1 / 46)
TrendMicro-HouseCall

LootAlert.exe
Date modified: 2012.12.25. 00:34
Size: 147456 Bytes
MD5: f78066def59ab09d4bb320e8d603df43
SHA256: bec9ca80fb79f4ebc47db9aac634c983cdc1a3e44fbc5d126a24f862b6fba71d
VirusTotal result (4 / 46)
BitDefender
Emsisoft
F-Secure
GData

All the versions i downloaded since 12th of Dec are very suspicious.

edit: Attaching screenshot of my check results, since i am not allowed to post links.

----------


## BWCorvus

Call me stupid, but for the life of me I can't get tome of secrets to ding. Any help?

Sent from my hell

----------


## marlboro69

> I have a feeling that the uploaded rar file to MediaFire is keep getting Infected.
> I did some checks on the versions i downloaded recently:
> ...


I PM'd Evoker about this matter with all details provided in order to clarify truth behind the suspicious versions swarming lately.
Until that gets sorted, i wouldn't use LA. (I stopped using it since the first appearance of an infected 106a release.)
I tried to manually compile the latest version (with .NET v4.0.30319) without success. I don't want to bother others with the manual compiling procedure, but if anyone managed to compile from source, please let me know how you did it.

----------


## Evozer

Not gonna have the exe download here for now, cannot guarantee it's clean. If you want it either compile (visual studio or something) or download from blizzhackers for now

----------


## marlboro69

I am now trying to compile with Visual Studio 2012, but build is failing due missing resources.. see attached screenshot.
Are you sure the link to source 1.0.6a.rar (Size: 39091 bytes) in OP contains all the files needed?





*update #1:*
Finally I managed to compile from source with VS2012 after manually removed the missing resources (rightclick on the missing resources in Solution Explorer then choose Exclude From Project).
After build, i half tested it as well. Ran Diablo III, then ran LootAlert as well, it found the process... so it seems working, but i didn't dare to login yet while LootAlert was present in memory.
I also checked the compiled LootAlert.exe with VirusTotal, and it resulted in 0 / 46, seems clean according to this check.

*update #2:*
Interesting fact that my compiled exe has 72192 Bytes in size which does match to the precompiled version i downloaded on 12th of Dec.
I scanned my version and the precompiled version several times, and VirusTotal says about mine is clear (0 / 46), while the precompiled has 1 / 46 result.

So far it seems that the provided sources are clean (you have to manually fix in order to be able to compile, see instructions in update #1), and it is recommended to build from source rather than download a precompiled one.

*update #3:*
If you have a version with a VirusTotal report with only "Symantec: WS.Reputation.1", you can ignore that. That is not a virus. (sidenote: stay away from symantec produtcs)
If you want to read more about it, google for "WS.Reputation.1" and read the first few hits.

----------


## BlindZf

damn i feel like an idiot having been farmed so many runs without this tool  :Big Grin: 
Been looking ofr something like this for ages.
Thanks dude!

----------


## Evozer

Not sure what to do here, my PC is clean according to my AV and malwarebytes, so I'm assuming someone got my password through ownedcore but I don't really know. Anything I write in the OP will obviously be edited away the next time someone acquires my password, still I added the real DL link again. Any ideas?

----------


## atcsy

yo man! where is the program? I only found source files in the first post tho.

----------


## Xel

_Greetings, I am Game Master Cyclanyx.

Thanks for getting on to us about this. 

Please note we do not support "addons" for Diablo 3. This is not a game like an MMO which is designed to be modified. 
The program you're mentioning is a 3rd party program which seems to interact with Diablo 3's files. I would not be surprised if people were banned for using this, as we simply don't support 3rd party programs for interaction with Diablo 3.

While I don't question it's function, I would assume that users of more harmful 3rd party programs would claim they were also harmless. I'd also assume that the people who made the rules that we don't support 3rd party programs wouldn't really care about their function. 

However this sounds like a reasonable suggestion to be implemented to the game. If you'd like to voice your thoughts on this to our developers, I recommend you post on our forums at Forums - Diablo III to make your opinion heard. 

I hope this helps, and wish you all the best and good luck.

Cyclanyx
English Game Master Team
Blizzard Europe"_

Just heads up, don't know if this has been posted before.

----------


## marlboro69

> Not sure what to do here ...


Nothing to be honest. It is the people responsibility if they decide to use the program or not, as well as virus checking and whatnot.
I checked all the sources briefly and managed to compile myself, and it all seems clean and working.
Very nice tool btw!




> ...
> Just heads up, don't know if this has been posted before.


My theory: blizz won't take action against Loot Alert because it is the only sane way to track drops for Multiboxing users and they allow multiboxing due to their greed, so doubt they will screw with multiboxers.

----------


## TheBarnicle

> Just wanted to ask if there was some sort of bug or something regarding sound files? I have all my sound files in the same folder as the .exe and every single time I have tried changing the alert sounds it gives me "error loading sound files". I have gotten this program to work once with these custom sound files (oh, i downloaded the Barny and Gangnam Style .wav's posted earlier), but ever since restarting my computer the sounds went back to default and it won't let me change them. Has anyone else had this issue? I love the program, but I can't figure out why it isnt working right anymore.



any1 at all?

----------


## mihabolil

> My theory: blizz won't take action against Loot Alert because it is the only sane way to track drops for Multiboxing users and they allow multiboxing due to their greed, so doubt they will screw with multiboxers.


Y then a Multiboxers 1 2 3 complains about been banned for using Loot Alert?

----------


## marlboro69

*TheBarnicle:* Never experienced that issue. All i can think of is that your sound files might be in a custom format that LA cannot play.

*mihabolil:* Probably they used an infected LA, or bot programs.

----------


## alphanobody

How hard would it to be to change the source to be able to send a key stroke every time an event is triggered?

I would like to automatically send the keystroke "esc" every time a gob appears so i can pause the game.
I know a little c# but am not sure where to begin looking in source.

If anyone can shed some insight ill toss you a few bugs and let you in on a neat trick

----------


## Evozer

Well the absolute easiest way would be to edit the code where the program decides if a sound should be played (inside LootAlert.cs for example), find out if the object that was found is a goblin (using its Name for example) and in that case send a keystroke using SendKeys.SendWait("{ESC}") or another keyboard emulation function.

----------


## hson77

Is it possible for LA to find elite packs aswell? Tracking perks like vortex, arcane, jailer etc and notify?

----------


## TehTomaz

Pretty handy tool, been using it for awhile now!

----------


## kwaki

So the link in first page is not infected ? is it safe ?

----------


## roswell67

Please fix the sources rar. its missing all the properties files which contain the info that comes with the precompiled

----------


## Evozer

The settings file is empty, the resources file is empty, not sure what files you are talking about. Just create a new project and add the source files to it or something.

----------


## marlboro69

> Please fix the sources rar. its missing all the properties files which contain the info that comes with the precompiled


Solution here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2623728 ([Farming Utility] Loot Alert)

----------


## sansibar

I dont know a lot about how to do this stuff, even tho it might be basic. If i have any kind of anti-virus programs, it will scan every file i download automatically, right? 
And to those of you who are already using this tool, is it just a program you run in the background that you fiddle around with untill it makes all the noices you want? or is there more to it.

----------


## bigp3rm

Had a friend that is a programmer compile it for me. Everything but legendarys will trigger the alert. Is there a special iLvl I need to set for them. As of now I have tested from 60+ or just trying 0 with no success. Anyone else have this issue?

----------


## Evozer

Never heard of it, ilvl only needs to be lower than the legendary you are testing with. This is what my legendary filter looks like, just tested ingame without any problems:

----------


## frisi

I do not know why I said that any time could not find the diablo process ?

----------


## TsterT

This has been asked a few times without any actual answers. But what is the name for rare packs?

----------


## Jaysmitt

Twice now the settings I have configured for loot alert so that only certain item drops will be notified keep disappearing randomly so I have to spend time re-configuring the settings over again. Is this a known bug and is there any solutions around this, maybe I can save the settings into text file or something and then import that into loot-alert whenever the settings decide to disappear?

----------


## Evozer

You could keep a copy of (or rename) the Settings.bin file somewhere and rename it back to Settings.bin once you need it again. Were you doing anything special when the file disappeared?

----------


## theoneflame

Hello, I switched to WWBarb and now I would like to try Loot-Alert.
How ever im a bit concerned regarding the detection of a Trojan by virustotal. Can anyone confirm the safeness of this handy programm (Version: LootAlert 1.0.6a)?

Ps.: Evozer this is no offense against you, I just like being on the safe side. :-)

----------


## Xuder

safe 4 me  :Cool:

----------


## Snowfalls

Is this bannable or detectable? =s

----------


## Jaysmitt

> You could keep a copy of (or rename) the Settings.bin file somewhere and rename it back to Settings.bin once you need it again. Were you doing anything special when the file disappeared?


The only thing I can think that might have caused it, is when I still have loot alert running whilst shutting down windows. But other than that I'm just using it as normal. Either way I took your advice and made a copy of the settings in case it happens again. Thank you.

----------


## gostek1000

Hi i've got an issue to you guys.
I'm currently multiboxing.
When i start Loot Alert i could choose one of 4 version of d3 and all of them are marked by random number(up to 5000 i think).
Is it possible to distiguish which window is my main acc?
I don't want to use Loot Alert on main and for now i don't have any idea how to do it  :Smile:

----------


## azgul

> Hi i've got an issueto you guys.
> I'm currently multiboxing.
> When i start Loot Alert i could start on of 4 version of d3 and all of them are marked by random number.
> Is it possible to distiguish which window is my main acc?
> I don't want to use Loot Alert on main and for now i don't have any idea how to do it


Can't you just log on your 3 alts to begin with, load Loot Alert up, then log your main?

----------


## Evozer

> Hi i've got an issue to you guys.
> I'm currently multiboxing.
> When i start Loot Alert i could choose one of 4 version of d3 and all of them are marked by random number(up to 5000 i think).
> Is it possible to distiguish which window is my main acc?
> I don't want to use Loot Alert on main and for now i don't have any idea how to do it


They are marked with their process ID, you can view it using task manager (I assume that works for multiboxing aswell, otherwise I don't know how to do it).

----------


## perzim1234

made a post with some sounds to the loot alert: ) 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...rt-sounds.html ([Sound] Loot Alert Sounds)

----------


## Basic32992

_Message deleted_

----------


## marlboro69

> Hi i've got an issue to you guys.
> I'm currently multiboxing.
> When i start Loot Alert i could choose one of 4 version of d3 and all of them are marked by random number(up to 5000 i think).
> Is it possible to distiguish which window is my main acc?
> I don't want to use Loot Alert on main and for now i don't have any idea how to do it


To check Process ID's of a Diablo instance:
1.) Open Task Manager (CTRL + SHIFT + ESC).
2.) Select [Processes] tab.
3.) If you don't see PID named column in the table, select View menu, select [Select Columns...], then check in PID.
4.) Now you can see your Process ID of your running Diablo(s).

----------


## Des4

-Settings Randomly Get Cleared (possibly after PC restart or registry clean?)
-Should be a pre-set tab for Shrines. Fleeting, Frenzied, Enlightened, Fortune
-"Possibly" a tab for "gold drops" example: Play sound when 2k+ coin pile drops
-Elite Notifications would be nice (same as goblins)
-Separate Gem notifications...(Emeralds are worth a ton more than anything else, followed by Ruby)

(Some organization would be nice...example: plans, books, gems (of different types), crafting materials, and other "non-level" items should be in one section)

(Items that don't have a "level requirement" should not be in the "Rare tab")


Also, if anyone could tell me how to configure shrines manually (if possible)

----------


## domicilio

is it just me or does the source code not work? some files are missing... the "properties" folder is empty, please give a link where i can download the full source code. thanks

----------


## gamesxtrade

Soo ..i tryed aroound 10 timew to installl but unsuccess .....

Can any1 tell me the steps ??? 


Sorry for my english .. not my first language

----------


## Flipper879

Diablo 3 - Funny Loot Alert Sounds - YouTube

there you can download sounds

first video there will be more soon^^

----------


## gamesxtrade

Sooo ... can any1 tell me how in the hell i need to install it ??

----------


## blodyclan96

I wanna try improve this program, it's really awesome thank's alot for it, but how do i open it in Visual Basic 2010? Because u can, right? I dosen't get it to work, i wont steal it only try improve and see if u wanna upload my version instead, ofcourse with ure credits. add me skype if someone is intrestid in helping: Blodyclan96

----------


## Evozer

> Sooo ... can any1 tell me how in the hell i need to install it ??


There is no installing, you just run the exe. However if it can't run it's probably because you don't have .NET Framework 4.0 installed, you can get it here: Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) from Official Microsoft Download Center

----------


## kbone213

Would appreciate if you would reupload the source. The one provided is missing Resources.resx, Settings.settings, and AssemblyInfo.cs.

I wanted to add support for multiple D3 process handling with the one copy.

I replaced:

```
                        SelectProcessDialog dialog = new SelectProcessDialog(processes);
                        if (dialog.ShowDialog(this) == DialogResult.OK)
                        {
                            finder = new ItemFinder(dialog.GetID());
                        }
                        else
                            return false;
```

with: 

```
                        foreach (Process p in processes)
                        {
                            finder = new ItemFinder(p.Id);
                        }
```

and it should work with all the processes, but I can't compile without the 3 files.

Many thanks.

----------


## marlboro69

> is it just me or does the source code not work? some files are missing... the "properties" folder is empty, please give a link where i can download the full source code. thanks


*Compiling from source code.*

Fix is here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2623728 ([Farming Utility] Loot Alert)

----------


## Evozer

> *Compiling from source code.*
> 
> Fix is here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2623728 ([Farming Utility] Loot Alert)


Well the easiest "fix" is to create a new project and add the source files (since what people are asking for are files generated by visual studio). Reuploaded the source anyway to save people the trouble.

----------


## kbone213

Thank you kindly for the responses. Unfortunately my code didn't work, but at least now I can work on it! Thanks again for supplying the source. I also love c# and love your organization. You've given me a chance to learn something I never got around to.

----------


## bloddyd3

It's realy ok the program .. only 1 question .. can i get ban for using ??

----------


## spirikitik

Why can they add ELITE on alert, if the creator of this alert can make it detect gob, why not do ELITE?

----------


## riceboi

Will there be a update on this for 1.07?

----------


## Evozer

Yes, but not until I get the patch here in Europe.

----------


## herbdoctor

> Yes, but not until I get the patch here in Europe.


Hey Evozer, Thank you for making this awesome tool. I am concerned however about the trojans that everyone is speaking of.
Would it be possible to get the new 1.07Loot Alert from you via my e-mail? I would be more than happy to compensate you through sending some paypal money? Safety of the download is a concern of mine, not just because of my diablo 3 accounts, but my stock trading platform account/pw, bank, etc.

Thanks in advance~
Herbdoctor

----------


## riceboi

Hey how do you use this when multiboxing? It asks me to select a process when I click Start and both that show up says "could not find diablo process"? Any help?

Thanks.

----------


## Rakunvar

> Hey how do you use this when multiboxing? It asks me to select a process when I click Start and both that show up says "could not find diablo process"? Any help?
> 
> Thanks.


It should work just fine. Maybe try to run them all as Admin if you have User Control enabled? Not too sure, as mine work just fine.

----------


## Vicks

When this will be updated to 1.0.7?

----------


## Evozer

1.0.7 download links up. Haven't had time to test everything so let me know if it breaks.

----------


## BobLaFrite

You're the man Evozer ! 
Thanks a lot for the quick release  :Wink: 

ps: would someone know the filter for demonic essence ?
EDIT: oops nevermind  :Smile:  great job !!! and many thanks from the community  :Smile:

----------


## Evozer

I already included it as a name filter, should be there.

----------


## elpsycongroo81

> 1.0.7 download links up. Haven't had time to test everything so let me know if it breaks.


Thanks Evozer.

----------


## gatzzzo

Sorry for my noobiness. But how do I use the source? does it register every drop so you can see statistics of it later? I did not find any .exe file or so?:S

----------


## kbone213

Source is for programmers. Use the other link.

----------


## willuschka

Hi,

can someone tell me how to add Demonic Essence via Name Filter? I doesn't get it, help please!

:-)

----------


## willuschka

Please help!!!! I need sound when getting dropped a demonic essence, help please LOL !!!!!

----------


## B3rs3rk

Hi guys.
Since the Diablo 3 patch 1.7 my loot alert don't work anymore... I updated Netframework as suggested but loot alert still not work... 
Have someone any idea ??? (Sorry for my bad english).

Thanks.

----------


## Evozer

> Hi guys.
> Since the Diablo 3 patch 1.7 my loot alert don't work anymore... I updated Netframework as suggested but loot alert still not work... 
> Have someone any idea ??? (Sorry for my bad english).
> 
> Thanks.


Have you downloaded the new version?

----------


## Rakunvar

> Hi,
> 
> can someone tell me how to add Demonic Essence via Name Filter? I doesn't get it, help please!
> 
> :-)


Download the new version and delete the old one. 

Has anyone had any issue with lootalert and lagging recently? Seeming to be having an odd issue..ALthough I multibox and run 4 Lootalerts.

----------


## Scofflaw

Hey all. First a big thanks to everyone involved in this project, great stuff. I'm not new to programming but C# is not my strong point. In fact it's probably my weakest area and i'll be the first to admit it. I am able to compile LootAlert without any issues and it works great. I've made a few small changes and I'm slowly figuring things out. For the life of me I can't figure out how to get my Total gold and Exp. I understand they are separate from items. I am able to get the gold that drops on the ground but that only works if you let it hit the ground. If you pick it up before it hits it never registers.

If someone could show me a line of code that works with LootAlert for total Gold (and EXP if possible) I would be eternally grateful. I've searched forum after forum and i've tried numerous things but I just can't seem to get it right. In the end all I want to do is see my Gold and EXP in realtime and break it down a few different ways.

Thanks

----------


## B3rs3rk

I deleted the old version and instaled the new one 1.0.2.3
I made a test and nothing ... My girlfriend play Diablo 3 too and have the same problem since the 1.7 update. 
I' m stuk and don't know what to do >_<.

Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## B3rs3rk

Have someone an issue for my problem please ?

----------


## Coostav

Hey guys. Have been using this without any issues for a few days untill earlier when it stopped playing a sound. When clicking test sound it also doesn't play anything. Any ideas on how to fix this ?

----------


## Scrubs

Replying here to confirm I also have no sound when pressing Test Sound. Fresh install, no previous version installed.

----------


## Evozer

Test Sound plays the sound of the currently selected filter, if nothing is selected nothing will play. I realize this is confusing but thats how it works.

----------


## Scofflaw

> Hey all. First a big thanks to everyone involved in this project, great stuff. I'm not new to programming but C# is not my strong point. In fact it's probably my weakest area and i'll be the first to admit it. I am able to compile LootAlert without any issues and it works great. I've made a few small changes and I'm slowly figuring things out. For the life of me I can't figure out how to get my Total gold and Exp. I understand they are separate from items. I am able to get the gold that drops on the ground but that only works if you let it hit the ground. If you pick it up before it hits it never registers.
> 
> If someone could show me a line of code that works with LootAlert for total Gold (and EXP if possible) I would be eternally grateful. I've searched forum after forum and i've tried numerous things but I just can't seem to get it right. In the end all I want to do is see my Gold and EXP in realtime and break it down a few different ways.
> 
> Thanks


@Evozer Any thoughts on the question I posed a few days ago. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I started going through the list of Attribs but not many of them seem to produce any data. The ones that show Level seem to work, along with a few others but not Gold or Exp.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## teari

I'm getting an error sometimes. Not sure what's causing it. 



Thanks in advance!

To clarify, it happens randomly while playing and loot alert will stop working but it doesn't pop up so I don't realize it has stopped.

----------


## wuteva

Hi, Im new to Loot Alert and am having the hardest time adding Demonic Essences to my list of sounds. Downloaded the newest version and deleted the old one. Any tips on how to get this to work?

Thanks in advance

----------


## slook

> Hi, Im new to Loot Alert and am having the hardest time adding Demonic Essences to my list of sounds. Downloaded the newest version and deleted the old one. Any tips on how to get this to work?
> 
> Thanks in advance


download
run as admin
profit

----------


## alinasomez

Anyone know the name filter for demonic essence, doesn't auto start with it for me, thanks!

----------


## sejuice

Request: Add "Reflect" to filters.

----------


## qqq23

ive been trying so hard to figure out how to add Tome of secrets into filters, i cant seem to get it. does any1 have any idea how to? Would be soo great.

----------


## Scofflaw

> @Evozer Any thoughts on the question I posed a few days ago. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I started going through the list of Attribs but not many of them seem to produce any data. The ones that show Level seem to work, along with a few others but not Gold or Exp.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Anyone... ? Still waiting on a reply... ? Just want to be able to read Current Exp and Gold. That's all.

----------


## Ecstasylol

Hello, i have just downloaded this file and inserted my sound.wav's now im just not sure where to put this folder . could someone please explain where to place it as i have no idea thankyou

----------


## bear021

I have a problem with lootalrert and I hope someone could help me out, so it all works smooth with the sounds and everything , but when I have configurated the program the way I want with my own sounds and stuff, it works maybe 3-4 days , then when I start it up all settings are gone, there is nothing where you check which items you want to hear when they drop, so I have to delete it and reinstall it everytime, why is that ?

----------


## Evozer

> Hello, i have just downloaded this file and inserted my sound.wav's now im just not sure where to put this folder . could someone please explain where to place it as i have no idea thankyou


Just put the sounds and the program in the same folder (doesn't matter which one) and run it.




> Anyone... ? Still waiting on a reply... ? Just want to be able to read Current Exp and Gold. That's all.


Gold is not an attribute of your character, you have to find the gold ACD in your inventory struct and look at the stack size of that ACD. And no, I won't show you how to do it.




> I have a problem with lootalrert and I hope someone could help me out, so it all works smooth with the sounds and everything , but when I have configurated the program the way I want with my own sounds and stuff, it works maybe 3-4 days , then when I start it up all settings are gone, there is nothing where you check which items you want to hear when they drop, so I have to delete it and reinstall it everytime, why is that ?


Settings are saved when you close the program, either back them up in a separate folder (or with a different name in the same folder) or don't shut down your computer with the program running.

----------


## wuteva

Yeah so I cant get demonic essences to work for me. Can anybody tell me what I need to type into the name filter to make it work? Thanks!

----------


## majinbuu

First off, thank you. This is really handy. Second, I can get everything to work fine, except for Tome of Secrets. I don't know the item filter for the Tome of Secrets. Any help out there guys?

----------


## stickyiog

i cant seem to add another sound at all other then the stock bing.... i have found wavs. i would like to us but cant edit the sound any help

----------


## stickyiog

NM got it...................

----------


## wuteva

Found the name filter for Demonic Essences if anybody was still needing it. CraftingMaterials_Flippy_Global

----------


## alinasomez

> Found the name filter for Demonic Essences if anybody was still needing it. CraftingMaterials_Flippy_Global


Thanks a lot

----------


## taozi

Is there a name filter for pinata?

----------


## Shattered

update for 1.0.7a?

----------


## samuraiofu

master ... wait for your update for 1.07a  :Smile:

----------


## ment2008

my guardian angel told me, on next ban wave all lootalert user will be banned

----------


## Mrfuzzy

That would be shitty considering this program is harmless.


> my guardian angel told me, on next ban wave all lootalert user will be banned

----------


## bigp3rm

Update today mebe?

----------


## KillerJohn

> my guardian angel told me, on next ban wave all lootalert user will be banned


Thank you very very much that you sacrificed your first post ever in this forum to post this - now everybody have time to prepare and start to scare in the corner of their dark room and cry like a baby until the banhammer arrives. You are our true savior!

----------


## Evozer

Updated, let me know if anything doesn't work.

----------


## x7007

> Updated, let me know if anything doesn't work.


The main link is still 1.0.7.

Doesn't work :X

Thanks

EDIT : Now updated , Thanks xD

EDIT 2 : Works !

----------


## yemaa

thank YOU my MASTER !!

----------


## bigbrains

> Updated, let me know if anything doesn't work.


Thank you kind for the speedy fix!

----------


## samuraiofu

i am banned today. Not sure why.

----------


## jyk524

Hi, I was wondering if it was possible to make this program for path of exile?

----------


## spdkllz

Long time user here, thanks for the great tool Evozer. One question or request may be, is it possible to add a check for the existence of legendary drop star on the map when a key is pressed. My use case is, when a legendary drops while you are out of detection range (rend can kill in up to 5 seconds and you can travel a lot during that time), so that you can set, lets say your "T" key, as a final check on the map for any legendary item star; in return a final check is done while teleporting to town. I know I can easily open the big map and look for myself, but this becomes tedious when running 4x chars. Is there a way to 'read' legendary item ping on the map and can it be added?

----------


## IamWiCKeD

i was looking for hours but i couldnt figure out how to add Tome of secrets to loot alert?! -.- does anyone know the name filter?

----------


## gamemaste789

idk wicked, havnt used it in awhile, i was kinda woundering everysince that dude posted about getting ban, was that serious or was it just him bc he was using a different program or something?

----------


## Hanfried

hey ho  :Smile: 

is it possible to add gold find to the Bonus on the left side?
I tried it with Gold_find, but it doesnt work in the config..

regards

----------


## ch4dftw

> idk wicked, havnt used it in awhile, i was kinda woundering everysince that dude posted about getting ban, was that serious or was it just him bc he was using a different program or something?


I have been using it no ban hammer or anything. When should we see a new update for 1.0.8?

----------


## Evozer

> I have been using it no ban hammer or anything. When should we see a new update for 1.0.8?


Haven't got the patch in EU yet so it depends on when it's released here.

----------


## ourtown

> Haven't got the patch in EU yet so it depends on when it's released here.


If you download the US Client you can play in the US region with 1.0.8

----------


## bigp3rm

> If you download the US Client you can play in the US region with 1.0.8


This is correct

----------


## bigp3rm

Hey Evozer,

Are you waiting for them to patch the AH glitch?

Just curious about an update.

----------


## cloudstrife007

EU is on 1.0.8 .. waiting update plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Akuna

Any chance 1.0.7 loot alert works with 1.0.8? If not, are we going to see an update?

----------


## Evozer

updated, let me know if something doesn't work

----------


## bigp3rm

Thank you my friend!

----------


## Benevolene

My Norton anti-virus doesn't agree with this program. The WS.Reputation.1 is the name of the "threat".
Halp

----------


## sejuice

How to avoid WS.Reputation.1 error | Symantec Connect Community

Solved

----------


## maxmoon

*Loot Alert 1.0.8* works perfect with the german version of *Diablo 1.0.8 16416*
Even my old settings of *Loot Alert 1.0.7* works perfectly.

----------


## f0rk1715

Hello, any information as toward an update for the latest patch of .08.166xx ? Thank you for a great rend barb program!

----------


## sanguivore

just a quick update... Blizzard updated Diablo 3 today to patch 1.0.8.16603 for US servers and this program seems to longer work as intended. I tried dropping several items on the ground and even "danced" around a treasure goblin and NO alerts played. Just a heads up guys, Europe and Asia servers should be seeing this patch going live on their servers soon. Don't know what changed, but looks like Evozer will have to update again if he wants to keep this exceptional program active. I hope it is soon, I just recently discovered it and now can't farm without it.

----------


## f0rk1715

> and this program seems to longer work as intended. I tried dropping several items on the ground and even "danced" around a treasure goblin and NO alerts played. .


Yep, same issue here on US server, and no idea how to update it to work by myself :'(

----------


## maxmoon

*Loot Alert 1.0.8* doesn't work with german (european) version of *Diablo 3 1.0.8a (v 1.0.8.16603)*

----------


## midgharr

I'm hoping for a quick update (even though it probably is pretty annoying for the guy to do). 1.0.8a update please!

----------


## Evozer

Updated, should work but I haven't tested alot, please tell me if something is wrong. Also made it easier to update in the future.

----------


## maxmoon

> Updated, should work but I haven't tested alot, please tell me if something is wrong. Also made it easier to update in the future.


*Loot Alert 1.0.8a* *works* with german (european) version of *Diablo 3 1.0.8a (v 1.0.8.16603)*


Thank you a lot for this awesome tool and the fast updates, Evozer  :Smile:  
You are brilliant!

----------


## ch4dftw

some bugs so far i have set the item level for rares at 63 but it goes off of any rares and then it takes time for it to register and the loot alert to go off when a item is dropped

----------


## BigDogPlayer

does this work for 1.0.8 us?

----------


## sejuice

^yes, works great

REQUEST:

Include an "Elites" tab with ability to play a noise for "Reflect" etc.

----------


## cloudstrife007

They had a banwave, anyone get hit from using this?

----------


## r3v3ng3r

> does this work for 1.0.8 us?


yes it does

----------


## dd318793

> i was looking for hours but i couldnt figure out how to add Tome of secrets to loot alert?! -.- does anyone know the name filter?


took me much googling since i was looking for the same thing.
the answer is:
Lore_Book_Flippy

----------


## Snkrapter

Permaban for using third party software...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Permaban for using third party software...


sure......

----------


## amazin1

can any explain me plz how to do that what he mean with offset an memory add... 
*v 1.0.8a*


```
- Updated to work with 1.0.8a
- Offsets and memory addresses are now located in a text file called offsets.txt. This means that the program wont have to be recompiled when a new patch arrives, and users can potentially update it themselves. 
- Removed unused attributes and sno groups.
```

where are the offsets an mem-add. in game files located ?!

----------


## sejuice

^ this .8a version still works no need for update for months most likely.

----------


## biotin

Any update for the 2.0.1?

----------


## Dreamy

Any new version comming out for the new patch?

----------


## wickedklown3476

Ya doesn't work with newest patch wish it did love this simply WOrking version of a loot finder that other one on the forums just doesn't work either

----------


## sejuice

> Any new version comming out for the new patch?


i used to love this but..

is it really needed atm?

vast majority of rares are trash, de near worthless and leg drops show in game quite well.

even if they update it, id say it will be after ros, where it might have more use.

---------------

also an idea if it does ever get updated, as rares are already id'd, make it possible to allow for more custom settings, like play noise on jewellry 3AS+, 40CD+ 5CC+ 200+ stat etc

----------


## Yanosh457

> i used to love this but..
> 
> is it really needed atm?
> 
> vast majority of rares are trash, de near worthless and leg drops show in game quite well.
> 
> even if they update it, id say it will be after ros, where it might have more use.
> 
> ---------------
> ...


I was actually just trying to make it work. I want to use it to detect only Jewelry and crafting plans that may drop off screen.

----------


## Evozer

There will not be any more versions from me unfortunately, haven't played D3 in a very long time and I don't intend to start again.

----------


## bigp3rm

> There will not be any more versions from me unfortunately, haven't played D3 in a very long time and I don't intend to start again.



Come back and play ROS man we need you. Any chance some donations could bring you back?

----------


## himlin

nvm found it

----------


## schlipperknoten

Usually its enough to Press "M" periodically, any legendary drop will be marked by a Star on the map. BUT if this program can detect legendary drops from other levels/maps (for example in split bounties) without the need to be on the same map, then this is really awesome!!

Example: I play split bounties or I am in TOWN for a couple of minutes, and friends meanwhile kill mobs - When i want to checkf or a legendary drop i have to warp to their location and check the map for any possible drop.. this is time consuming and no one likes doing it (especially in bounties).

----------


## bigp3rm

Anyone going to take over this project?

----------


## heihachi777

legendaries dont drop when u are not near the player so that wont be of any use and no need to teleport. The only thing that drops in the same area is legendaries from chests. But only again if u are in the area i believe.

----------


## Lorag

actually wrong you get some drops for split bounty farming even over acts would be gr8 if someone actually does this

----------


## sed-

ya i can also admit your wrong, if been in town repairing/afking while groups were still killing monsters in the rift to find out there where legands there for me. (wasnt afk long, just long enough to drink//smoke)

----------


## QuadroTony

any news about uptodate version? or mby you give me the link with it?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

